# Amori impossibili



## The Cheater (12 Dicembre 2011)

salve a tutti:
sono sposato ancora senza figli. l'anno scorso, in un momento difficile del mio matrimonio, a causa di una coincidenza ho intensificato un rapporto di amicizia on-line con una ragazza che vive dall'altra parte del mondo. lei mia coetanea, stupenda e perfetta in tutto. milioni di assurde coincidenze, ed è iniziato un gioco che si è poi trasformato in qualcosa di sempre più intenso. con il tempo la mia curiosità è diventata attrazione vera, poi complicità, poi sentimento, poi confusione totale ed infine amore struggente. telefonate, messaggi, email, chat e chi più ne ha più ne metta...dopo mesi di passione virtuale, coscienti tutti e due non essendo ragazzini che comunque tutto questo in queste condizioni era solo un gioco, abbiamo deciso il fatidico incontro...ci siamo visti 2 volte, lei è venuta in italia e un'altra volta sono andato io da lei. non entro nei dettagli su come abbia fatto io a mentire a mia moglie, fatto sta che abbiamo vissuto 2 settimane incredibili a distanza di 2 mesi l'una dall'altra, piene di amore e passione, sogni e sofferenze, speranze e realtà...ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di stravolgere la mia vita, lasciare l'italia e tutte le mie cose, moglie compresa, per questa storia. lei è divorziata da anni ed avendo un figlio piccolo non avrebbe mai potuto lasciare il suo paese. lei ha sofferto tanto, io soffro adesso perchè mi ha "cancellato" letteralmente dalla sua vita, ma non credo dal suo cuore e dalla sua mente. mi manca da impazzire, e credo sia il prezzo da pagare per queste cose, e forse è solo l'inizio...
il mio lavoro, la distanza, mia moglie...se solo una di queste cose non ci fosse stata credo avrei dimenticato il resto e avrei rivoluzionato tutto, andando da lei.
una parte di me vorrebbe risvegliarsi rendendomi conto che è stato solo un sogno...ma un'altra parte di me vorrebbe invece ritrovarsi al gate di quell'aeroporto e rispondere a quel suo messaggio "non andare" dicendole "ok, non torno in italia, torna a prendermi"
ora voglio reinnamorarmi di mia moglie, perchè lo merita, perchè è fantastica, e perchè l'ho amata follemente fino a poco tempo fa...ma la cosa che mi fa male è pensare che in realtà voglio reinnamorarmi perchè "è giusto così"...

...ci sono storie che già in partenza hanno su scritto "finale triste", e noi non lo capiamo...


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...ci sono storie che già in partenza hanno su scritto "finale triste", e noi non lo capiamo...


Quanto hai ragione su questo. E manca sempre il coraggio di non iniziarle.


----------



## anpi (12 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> salve a tutti:
> sono sposato ancora senza figli. l'anno scorso, in un momento difficile del mio matrimonio, a causa di una coincidenza ho intensificato un rapporto di amicizia on-line con una ragazza che vive dall'altra parte del mondo. lei mia coetanea, stupenda e perfetta in tutto. milioni di assurde coincidenze, ed è iniziato un gioco che si è poi trasformato in qualcosa di sempre più intenso. con il tempo la mia curiosità è diventata attrazione vera, poi complicità, poi sentimento, poi confusione totale ed infine amore struggente. telefonate, messaggi, email, chat e chi più ne ha più ne metta...dopo mesi di passione virtuale, coscienti tutti e due non essendo ragazzini che comunque tutto questo in queste condizioni era solo un gioco, abbiamo deciso il fatidico incontro...ci siamo visti 2 volte, lei è venuta in italia e un'altra volta sono andato io da lei. non entro nei dettagli su come abbia fatto io a mentire a mia moglie, fatto sta che abbiamo vissuto 2 settimane incredibili a distanza di 2 mesi l'una dall'altra, piene di amore e passione, sogni e sofferenze, speranze e realtà...ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di stravolgere la mia vita, lasciare l'italia e tutte le mie cose, moglie compresa, per questa storia. lei è divorziata da anni ed avendo un figlio piccolo non avrebbe mai potuto lasciare il suo paese. lei ha sofferto tanto, io soffro adesso perchè mi ha "cancellato" letteralmente dalla sua vita, ma non credo dal suo cuore e dalla sua mente. mi manca da impazzire, e credo sia il prezzo da pagare per queste cose, e forse è solo l'inizio...
> il mio lavoro, la distanza, mia moglie...se solo una di queste cose non ci fosse stata credo avrei dimenticato il resto e avrei rivoluzionato tutto, andando da lei.
> una parte di me vorrebbe risvegliarsi rendendomi conto che è stato solo un sogno...ma un'altra parte di me vorrebbe invece ritrovarsi al gate di quell'aeroporto e rispondere a quel suo messaggio "non andare" dicendole "ok, non torno in italia, torna a prendermi"
> ...


Ma perchè l'essere umano finisce sempre col desiderare sempre fortemente ciò che non può avere mentre quello che ha davanti agli occhi tutti i giorni alla fine quasi non lo vede più...che vita infame..


----------



## The Cheater (12 Dicembre 2011)

anpi ha detto:


> Ma perchè l'essere umano finisce sempre col desiderare sempre fortemente ciò che non può avere mentre quello che ha davanti agli occhi tutti i giorni alla fine quasi non lo vede più...che vita infame..


avrei varie risposte, o meglio teorie: da un lato il fatto che in fondo, come ci dicono, siamo animali come altri e quindi la monogamia è una forzatura...ci sono le piccole/grandi insoddisfazioni nelle nostre storie, che ci portano a cercare altro...poi ci sono anche le coincidenze, quando in realtà non vogliamo nulla di che oppure vogliamo solo giocare e prima che ce ne rendiamo conto ci ritroviamo innamorati/ossessionati da un'altra persona...c'è chi se le cerca, chi viene fortemente tentato, chi subisce un amore finito/affievolito o forse mai realmente nato...

c'è di tutto, ma sono certo di una sola cosa: oggi non esiste persona al mondo che non abbia tradito almeno una volta...magari non fisicamente, ma almeno con il desiderio chiunque ha tradito...poi dal desiderio c'è chi resiste e non passa ai fatti, oppure chi non ne ha l'opportunità, oppure ancora c'è chi non vuole andare oltre ma succede "l'inspiegabile" che ci porta a tradire realmente...ma in ogni caso anche solo con il pensiero tutti tradiamo, e questo la dice tutta sulla natura umana...!!!


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> c'è di tutto, ma sono certo di una sola cosa: oggi non esiste persona al mondo che non abbia tradito almeno una volta...magari non fisicamente, ma almeno con il desiderio chiunque ha tradito...poi dal desiderio c'è chi resiste e non passa ai fatti, oppure chi non ne ha l'opportunità, oppure ancora c'è chi non vuole andare oltre ma succede "l'inspiegabile" che ci porta a tradire realmente...ma in ogni caso anche solo con il pensiero tutti tradiamo, e questo la dice tutta sulla natura umana...!!!


Tutti tradiscono con il pensiero. Siamo persone, ed alla fin fine siamo stati fatti per procreare con l'altro sesso. E' naturale anche mentalmente provare piacere e qualche fantasia con un'altra persona, magari una sconosciuta.
Perchè non sta scritto da nessuna parte che la nostra compagna sia l'unica, non nel mio DNA, e nemmeno nel suo. E nel mondo esistono miliardi di altre donne.
Se si è consapevoli di questo e si ha la possibilità di *vivere *tutto ciò, non ha senso coniugarsi o scegliere una compagna fissa: è una menzogna.


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2011)

certo che l'era multimediale fa un sacco di danni!

mail e sms sono le trappole moderne, ci cascano tutti (o quasi)

la cosa più triste è che sei andato in vacanza 2 settimane, spero che tua moglie abbia fatto altrettanto, almeno


----------



## The Cheater (12 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Tutti tradiscono con il pensiero. Siamo persone, ed alla fin fine siamo stati fatti per procreare con l'altro sesso. E' naturale anche mentalmente provare piacere e qualche fantasia con un'altra persona, magari una sconosciuta.
> Perchè non sta scritto da nessuna parte che la nostra compagna sia l'unica, non nel mio DNA, e nemmeno nel suo. E nel mondo esistono miliardi di altre donne.
> Se si è consapevoli di questo e si ha la possibilità di *vivere *tutto ciò, non ha senso coniugarsi o scegliere una compagna fissa: è una menzogna.


quando si sceglie una compagna fissa siamo tutti convinti che sia la cosa giusta...anzi spesso, come nel mio caso, siamo felici e pensiamo di aver raggiunto l'apice della gioia...siamo innamorati, pieni di sogni e programmi. pensiamo che MAI ameremo un'altra persona come lei/lui, ne siamo convinti...anche il più fatalista pensa "vabè, nella peggiore delle ipotesi tra qualche anno avrò una debolezza fisica, ma non amerò nessuna come lei"...
...e poi invece spunta un'altra LEI...che ti da emozioni che pensavi non avresti più vissuto...

non esiste l'amore perfetto, e non esiste la moglie/compagna perfetta...è tutto legato al momento: oggi e per qualche anno non ho occhi che per te, ma poi ogni giorno sarà un rischio...


----------



## The Cheater (12 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> certo che l'era multimediale fa un sacco di danni!
> 
> mail e sms sono le trappole moderne, ci cascano tutti (o quasi)
> 
> la cosa più triste è che sei andato in vacanza 2 settimane, spero che tua moglie abbia fatto altrettanto, almeno


ufficialmente ero fuori per lavoro, sono state 2 settimane separate l'una dall'altra a distanza di 2 mesi

eppure ancora non capisco se lei, mia moglie, di tutta questa storia ha capito tutto, sospetta solo qualcosa oppure non ha capito proprio nulla...


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quando si sceglie una compagna fissa siamo tutti convinti che sia la cosa giusta...anzi spesso, come nel mio caso, siamo felici e pensiamo di aver raggiunto l'apice della gioia...siamo innamorati, pieni di sogni e programmi. pensiamo che MAI ameremo un'altra persona come lei/lui, ne siamo convinti...anche il più fatalista pensa "vabè, nella peggiore delle ipotesi tra qualche anno avrò una debolezza fisica, ma non amerò nessuna come lei"...
> ...e poi invece spunta un'altra LEI...che ti da emozioni che pensavi non avresti più vissuto...
> 
> non esiste l'amore perfetto, e non esiste la moglie/compagna perfetta...è tutto legato al momento: oggi e per qualche anno non ho occhi che per te, ma poi ogni giorno sarà un rischio...



giusto, nulla è per sempre...e come mai ti sei sposato?


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

Ognuno sa come è fatto.
Io penso di sapere come sono fatto, no?
Io so che mi piacciono le donne, ma se faccio una scelta e una promessa la devo mantenere. E' qui la forza di un uomo. Non posso e rinuncio a pensare che la donna che oggi amo, domani varrà zero. Altrimenti lo sbaglio lo commetto *ORA*.
Se so che domani mi innamorerò di un'altra e poi di un'altra ancora, e so che mi vorrò godere i momenti con tutte... non mi sposo.
Naturale che se sto con una donna, prima o poi qualcosa scemerà. Ma lo metto in conto, non dovrò tornare indietro solo perchè proverò attrazione per un'altra. Se la dovessi pensare così, insisto, non mi sposo.

Come dicono altri, sì, poi nella vita tutto può cambiare, certo.

Quando si diventa un dirigente o in alti posti lavorativi una delle virtù che si richiedono è la *solida integrità morale*. Cosa vuol dire? E perchè nessuno la possiede, se poi si pensa: eh, ma domani tutto cambia? E allora, perchè la richiedono? Ipocrisia?


----------



## The Cheate (12 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> giusto, nulla è per sempre...e come mai ti sei sposato?


non voglio dire che "nulla è per sempre"....intendo dire che il massimo della felicità in un rapporto ritengo abbia una durata...poi ad un certo punto si entra in fase "rischio" dove si può perdere la testa per un'altra persona, cosa impossibile nella vera fase dell'innamoramento

io mi sono sposato perchè volevo vivere con la donna che amavo...e fino ad un attimo prima di conoscere l'altra lo volevo, anzi direi anche durante la storia con l'altra...poi sono nati i dubbi, legati anche ad altri motivi...

per me l'amore eterno esiste...ma non credo nell'eternità delle altre cose (attrazione, complicità, gioia, senso di responsabilità ecc..)

a tutto questo uniamo un pizzico di "crisi esistenziale" che credo prima o poi colpisca tutti, e la frittata è fatta!!!


----------



## free (12 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheate ha detto:


> non voglio dire che "nulla è per sempre"....intendo dire che il massimo della felicità in un rapporto ritengo abbia una durata...poi ad un certo punto si entra in fase "rischio" dove si può perdere la testa per un'altra persona, cosa impossibile nella vera fase dell'innamoramento
> 
> io mi sono sposato perchè volevo vivere con la donna che amavo...e fino ad un attimo prima di conoscere l'altra lo volevo, anzi direi anche durante la storia con l'altra...poi sono nati i dubbi, legati anche ad altri motivi...
> 
> ...


forse dovresti analizzare a fondo i dubbi e gli altri motivi
ma mi permetto di ricordarti che hai una moglie e che se vuoi decidere anche per lei, per la sua vita, devi essere più che sicuro di quello che vuoi...altrimenti credo proprio che dovresti lasciare a lei la piena libertà di decidere


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> salve a tutti:
> sono sposato ancora senza figli. l'anno scorso, in un momento difficile del mio matrimonio, a causa di una coincidenza ho intensificato un rapporto di amicizia on-line con una ragazza che vive dall'altra parte del mondo. lei mia coetanea, stupenda e perfetta in tutto. milioni di assurde coincidenze, ed è iniziato un gioco che si è poi trasformato in qualcosa di sempre più intenso. con il tempo la mia curiosità è diventata attrazione vera, poi complicità, poi sentimento, poi confusione totale ed infine amore struggente. telefonate, messaggi, email, chat e chi più ne ha più ne metta...dopo mesi di passione virtuale, coscienti tutti e due non essendo ragazzini che comunque tutto questo in queste condizioni era solo un gioco, abbiamo deciso il fatidico incontro...ci siamo visti 2 volte, lei è venuta in italia e un'altra volta sono andato io da lei. non entro nei dettagli su come abbia fatto io a mentire a mia moglie, fatto sta che abbiamo vissuto 2 settimane incredibili a distanza di 2 mesi l'una dall'altra, piene di amore e passione, sogni e sofferenze, speranze e realtà...ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di stravolgere la mia vita, lasciare l'italia e tutte le mie cose, moglie compresa, per questa storia. lei è divorziata da anni ed avendo un figlio piccolo non avrebbe mai potuto lasciare il suo paese. lei ha sofferto tanto, io soffro adesso perchè mi ha "cancellato" letteralmente dalla sua vita, ma non credo dal suo cuore e dalla sua mente. mi manca da impazzire, e credo sia il prezzo da pagare per queste cose, e forse è solo l'inizio...
> il mio lavoro, la distanza, mia moglie...se solo una di queste cose non ci fosse stata credo avrei dimenticato il resto e avrei rivoluzionato tutto, andando da lei.
> una parte di me vorrebbe risvegliarsi rendendomi conto che è stato solo un sogno...ma un'altra parte di me vorrebbe invece ritrovarsi al gate di quell'aeroporto e rispondere a quel suo messaggio "non andare" dicendole "ok, non torno in italia, torna a prendermi"
> ...


Ma scusa non è meglio dirsi...
UAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUu...
Ho vissuto due settimane incredibili...
Che bello...

Adesso però basta rientro nei ranghi dei miei doveri e responsabilità?

Anche Lucignolo e Pinocchio erano seriamente convinti del paese dei balocchi eh?

Forse lei ha chiuso...
Perchè ha più buon senso di te eh?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa non è meglio dirsi...
> UAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUu...
> Ho vissuto due settimane incredibili...
> Che bello...
> ...


lei ha chiuso, senza "forse", perchè ha deciso che era meglio soffrire per qualche tempo che non rischiare di soffrire per anni e anni...nel momento in cui io ho iniziato seriamente a pensare di stravolgere la mia vita per lei, lei invece si stava allontanando...

doveri e responsabilità??? forse non sono stato chiaro: io ho seriamente pensato di sposare quest'altra donna, non ho mai pensato di separarmi e fare il fidanzatino con un'altra


----------



## diavoletta_78 (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lei ha chiuso, senza "forse", perchè ha deciso che era meglio soffrire per qualche tempo che non rischiare di soffrire per anni e anni...nel momento in cui io ho iniziato seriamente a pensare di stravolgere la mia vita per lei, lei invece si stava allontanando...
> 
> doveri e responsabilità??? forse non sono stato chiaro: io ho seriamente pensato di sposare quest'altra donna, non ho mai pensato di separarmi e fare il fidanzatino con un'altra


Scusami ma se avevi pensato di stravolgere la tua vita per l'altra...a cosa pensavi, se non volevi separarti da tua moglie?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusami ma se avevi pensato di stravolgere la tua vita per l'altra...a cosa pensavi, se non volevi separarti da tua moglie?


certo che mi sarei separato, altrimenti non parlerei di stravolgimento...ma questo avrebbe comportato altre cose, principalmente lasciare l'italia e rifarmi una vita partendo da zero...e sempre con il dubbio: "e se poi non va? dopo aver mollato tutto in italia faccio il barbone che per amore si è rovinato?"
un conto è lasciare una moglie anche se tra mille dubbi...un altro conto è cambiare totalmente vita!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> certo che mi sarei separato, altrimenti non parlerei di stravolgimento...ma questo avrebbe comportato altre cose, principalmente lasciare l'italia e rifarmi una vita partendo da zero...e sempre con il dubbio: "e se poi non va? dopo aver mollato tutto in italia faccio il barbone che per amore si è rovinato?"
> un conto è lasciare una moglie anche se tra mille dubbi...un altro conto è cambiare totalmente vita!!!


Siamo onesti: ti sei fatto due calcoletti e hai deciso che nonostante la mano ti facesse gola il piatto era troppo alto per te.
Onestamente non invidio tua moglie. Proprio per niente.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2011)

Definisci altra parte del mondo, se vuoi / puoi.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Definisci altra parte del mondo, se vuoi / puoi.


La butto li: russia,Brasile, cuba.
Anche poco fantasioso....


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2011)

Pure io pensavo alle ultime due.....cmq Sud America.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo onesti: ti sei fatto due calcoletti e hai deciso che nonostante la mano ti facesse gola il piatto era troppo alto per te.
> Onestamente non invidio tua moglie. Proprio per niente.


nessun calcoletto...ma lasciare tutto quello che ho in italia per andare a vivere negli states (altro che sud america) era tanto affascinante quanto complicato...eppure ho seriamente pensato di farlo, ma prima di arrivare a decidere definitivamente lei mi ha mollato

invidiare mia moglie? e chi potrebbe...
...non le dirò mai nulla e non per timore o per strafottenza...semplicemente perchè lei credo, come me del resto, preferirebbe non sapere nulla di questa storia...

...alla fine ammettere un tradimento è più un sollievo per chi ha tradito, e il dolore forte è per chi lo viene a sapere...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nessun calcoletto...ma lasciare tutto quello che ho in italia per andare a vivere negli states (altro che sud america) era tanto affascinante quanto complicato...eppure ho seriamente pensato di farlo, ma prima di arrivare a decidere definitivamente lei mi ha mollato
> 
> invidiare mia moglie? e chi potrebbe...
> ...non le dirò mai nulla e non per timore o per strafottenza...semplicemente perchè lei credo, come me del resto, preferirebbe non sapere nulla di questa storia...
> ...


Se posso , ho il sospetto che non avresti deciso definitivamente neanche se lei fosse stata a pochi km da te. 
Scusami ma leggendoti mi pare di leggere un adolescente in piena crisi ormonale o di un anziano in pieno regresso adolescenziale.
Usi verbi infantili...abbandonere tutto, era affascinante, stupenda e perfetta in tutto..
Non so se crederti o provare pena


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se posso , ho il sospetto che non avresti deciso definitivamente neanche se lei fosse stata a pochi km da te.
> Scusami ma leggendoti mi pare di leggere un adolescente in piena crisi ormonale o di un anziano in pieno regresso adolescenziale.
> Usi verbi infantili...abbandonere tutto, era affascinante, stupenda e perfetta in tutto..
> Non so se crederti o provare pena


uhhh addirittura...beh stai tranquillo sulla tua pena, perchè io sto bene e sono felice di aver vissuto tutto questo...per carità non me ne vanto e sono cosciente dei miei errori, altrimenti non avrei scritto su un forum chiamato "tradimento"

comunque rispetto quando dici "non avresti deciso definitivamente neanche se lei fosse stata a pochi km da te"...non la penso così ma capisco lo si possa pensare...anche io forse lo penserei di un altro...
i verbi saranno anche infantili, ma non volevo entrare nei dettagli e ho voluto sintetizzare le sensazioni che lei mi suscitava e ancora mi suscita...per cronaca, di anni ne ho 34


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nessun calcoletto...ma lasciare tutto quello che ho in italia per andare a vivere negli states (altro che sud america) era tanto affascinante quanto complicato...eppure ho seriamente pensato di farlo, ma prima di arrivare a decidere definitivamente lei mi ha mollato
> 
> invidiare mia moglie? e chi potrebbe...
> ...non le dirò mai nulla e non per timore o per strafottenza...semplicemente perchè lei credo, come me del resto, preferirebbe non sapere nulla di questa storia...
> ...


Domandina... se posso... ma il viaggio della signora in Italia, e relativo soggiorno... chi l'ha pagato?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> uhhh addirittura...beh stai tranquillo sulla tua pena, perchè io sto bene e sono felice di aver vissuto tutto questo...per carità non me ne vanto e sono cosciente dei miei errori, altrimenti non avrei scritto su un forum chiamato "tradimento"
> 
> comunque rispetto quando dici "non avresti deciso definitivamente neanche se lei fosse stata a pochi km da te"...non la penso così ma capisco lo si possa pensare...anche io forse lo penserei di un altro...
> i verbi saranno anche infantili, ma non volevo entrare nei dettagli e ho voluto sintetizzare le sensazioni che lei mi suscitava e ancora mi suscita...per cronaca, di anni ne ho 34


E a 34 anni sarebbe stato così complicato lasciare l'Italia??????
Vuoi un consiglio free? molla comunque tua moglie.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Domandina... se posso... ma il viaggio della signora in Italia, e relativo soggiorno... chi l'ha pagato?


lei il viaggio, in italia ovviamente è stata mia ospite...quando sono andato io da lei invece è stato il contrario: io il viaggio, e da lei non ho speso praticamente nemmeno un euro, e ho vissuto tutta la settimana a casa sua con lei nel suo letto...e con il figlio nell'altra stanza...

...forse qualcuno pensava fosse una sudamericana alla ricerca di asilo politico o del pollo da spennare...

ho conosciuto sua mamma, che sapeva tutto...altri parenti e amici ignari che io fossi sposato...

la storia è complessa ragazzi...e capisco ogni vostra aspra critica nei miei confronti.


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lei ha chiuso, senza "forse", perchè ha deciso che era meglio soffrire per qualche tempo che non rischiare di soffrire per anni e anni...nel momento in cui io ho iniziato seriamente a pensare di stravolgere la mia vita per lei, lei invece si stava allontanando...
> 
> doveri e responsabilità??? forse non sono stato chiaro: io ho seriamente pensato di sposare quest'altra donna, non ho mai pensato di separarmi e fare il fidanzatino con un'altra


bè, allora l'americana ha deciso per tutti e due, dov'è il problema? 
forse sta nel fatto che non sai ancora cosa fare con tua moglie?
i direi: va anche bene non dirle niente, ma cerca di capire esattamente cosa vuoi, si tratta anche della SUA vita


----------



## Rabarbaro (13 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Cheater!
Te mi sembri uno che non sa mica tanto dove sta il decoro, e non dico mica quella roba di stucco o di gesso che si attacca sui soffitti a forma di fiore e di bucranio o di falletto alato nelle case dei nobili col sangue blu e con l'orchite nelle mutande, ma di quella roba che si vende a secchiate nei bordelli perchè trasuda dalle pompate dei mariti e morosi e preti che sboccano sulle poppe delle donne arricciate di bisogno e che poi nessuno rivuole perchè non serve più.
Cioè il succo di scimmia ti conduce come un cavallo imbizzarrito tenuto con una mordecchia a forma di testicoli collegati al tuo pube ad una destinazione segnata sulle mappe vergate dai buzzurri che collezionano unghie di donne morte di noia.
Hai un bel da dire che certe storie cominciano già finite, come quando guardi una cassetta nel videoregistratore prima di riavvolgerla e poi bestemmi Anubi glorioso perchè non hai i pop cprn ma poi ti accorgi che non era una viedeocassetta ma un DVD e hai scazzato l'apparecchio in cui infilarla e lo hai tutto danneggiato, ma tanto poi ci guardi bene ed era un betamax che non serve a una cippa nè ai vivi nè ai morti, ma poi ti accorgi ulteriormente che sei nella preistoria e non c'è nè una televisione al plasma nè una a tubo catodico e neppure una presa della corrente e neppure la corrente stessa, cioè quella elettrica perchè invece quella dei fiumi c'è e scorre rapidissima, ma in quella ci nuotano i limuli e gli storioni, non i celacanti perchè sono pesci di mare, non confonderti, ed allora tutto perde senso.
E le donne che si sposano, in qualsiasi tempo, sono un po' come le stufe parigine di ghisa, che se le riempi di carbonella scaldano ma non le puoi toccare e se le lasci vuote e ci attacchi le dita sopra ti vengono i geloni alle falangi dal gran che sono fredde.
E queste polpette umane qui si chiamano anche mogli in qualche lingua, che è buonissima e utilissima nel bollito alla piemontese ma a poco altro, ed allora poi ti stancano perchè sono sempre le stesse ed hanno un cartellino di pergamena sopra con scritto "noia" e ti vien da schifarti della tipa meschina e resca che ti è compagna di letto lisa e gualcita.
Invece le tipe lontane hanno la fregola teleologica che è irraggiata nell'etere con un'antenna bifilare da 1000KW peggio di radio maria che la senti e la percepisci anche dentro al citofono o nell'impianto dentale in amalgama, ed è per questa sordida ragione che ti sembra più potente e più bella dell'altra che hai e non ti lusinga più.
Ma sta qua, dotata di xenopargolanza è na roba da disertare più che la legione straniera magrebina senza plotone d'esecuzione, che sarebbe uno spreco assurdo di piombo e polvere pirica, e uno che ci pensasse e facesse venire lei una settimana e poi ci andasse un'altra mezza quindicina di giorni sarebbe uno sgherro puntuto, come certe martellate sulle dita marmoree di una statua rinascimentale ed anche più irrispettoso.
Perchè l'amore buono è quello che ti pulisce la punta col palato e quello cattivo con la lingua.
In mezzo non c'è altro sentimento che non ti lasci sporco e la sporcizia sta bene nei sederi delle uxor mica nei petti dei mariti.
Che il black mamba, per quanto cattivo, non sa davvero che farsene di una macchina da scrivere e tu che te ne fai di una femmina sostituta di un'altra che non ti interessa più così come fra poco non ti interesserà più l'altra, ma con un figlio in più e una libertà in meno?
E la libertà è una ed è tua e i figli sono tanti e di chissà chi.
Proprio per questo bisogna comprare roba italiana per Natale.
E per i fedeli il Natale dura tutto l'anno.
Sano sciovinismo.
Auguri.

Ciao!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E a 34 anni sarebbe stato così complicato lasciare l'Italia??????
> Vuoi un consiglio free? molla comunque tua moglie.


si, in effetti complicato non è il termine giusto...non ho avuto il coraggio, o meglio dopo pochi mesi ancora non mi sentivo pronto a prendere una decisione che comunque era grossa e drastica...ripeto, quando ho iniziato a pensarci seriamente lei, forse, aveva già consumato tutti i suoi sogni e speranze...e non ha voluto più credere

mollare mia moglie? credo che i prossimi mesi saranno decisivi per il nostro futuro: o ci reinnamoriamo come un tempo oppure sarà tutto finito...ce lo siamo detti con gli occhi, senza una sola parola...


----------



## free (13 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E a 34 anni sarebbe stato così complicato lasciare l'Italia??????
> Vuoi un consiglio *free*? molla comunque tua moglie.


grazie del consiglio, ma non ho mogli e sono pure femmina:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Cheater!
> Te mi sembri uno che non sa mica tanto dove sta il decoro, e non dico mica quella roba di stucco o di gesso che si attacca sui soffitti a forma di fiore e di bucranio o di falletto alato nelle case dei nobili col sangue blu e con l'orchite nelle mutande, ma di quella roba che si vende a secchiate nei bordelli perchè trasuda dalle pompate dei mariti e morosi e preti che sboccano sulle poppe delle donne arricciate di bisogno e che poi nessuno rivuole perchè non serve più.
> Cioè il succo di scimmia ti conduce come un cavallo imbizzarrito tenuto con una mordecchia a forma di testicoli collegati al tuo pube ad una destinazione segnata sulle mappe vergate dai buzzurri che collezionano unghie di donne morte di noia.
> Hai un bel da dire che certe storie cominciano già finite, come quando guardi una cassetta nel videoregistratore prima di riavvolgerla e poi bestemmi Anubi glorioso perchè non hai i pop cprn ma poi ti accorgi che non era una viedeocassetta ma un DVD e hai scazzato l'apparecchio in cui infilarla e lo hai tutto danneggiato, ma tanto poi ci guardi bene ed era un betamax che non serve a una cippa nè ai vivi nè ai morti, ma poi ti accorgi ulteriormente che sei nella preistoria e non c'è nè una televisione al plasma nè una a tubo catodico e neppure una presa della corrente e neppure la corrente stessa, cioè quella elettrica perchè invece quella dei fiumi c'è e scorre rapidissima, ma in quella ci nuotano i limuli e gli storioni, non i celacanti perchè sono pesci di mare, non confonderti, ed allora tutto perde senso.
> ...


"credo" di aver colto il senso di questo post...ma i contenuti mi hanno onestamente annebbiato il cervello a mo' di momento psichedelico causato da una sigaretta allegra...piacevole assolutamente si, ma vedere volare i punti interrogativi davanti a me desta confusione e irrigidimento...rimango in attesa della fame chimica per il pranzo

comunque si, qualcosa l'ho colta...ribadisco "credo"...


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2011)

*Si....*

Si e non lo capiamo......perchè ci "CONVIENE"non capire....!!!


----------



## Micia (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lei il viaggio, in italia ovviamente è stata mia ospite...quando sono andato io da lei invece è stato il contrario: io il viaggio, e da lei non ho speso praticamente nemmeno un euro, e ho vissuto tutta la settimana a casa sua con lei nel suo letto...e con il figlio nell'altra stanza...
> 
> ...forse qualcuno pensava fosse una sudamericana alla ricerca di asilo politico o del pollo da spennare...
> 
> ...


non ho pensato nemmeno per un attimo che fosse sud- americana.

Una donna che decide di scomparire definitivamente cosi, non è una sanguisuga in cerca di oppotunità.

Una domanda Cheater, non pensi, che nel lungo periodo questa storia cosi appassionante per te avrebbe potuto trasformarsi in ciò che vivevi già con tua moglie? Non ti è mai venuto il sospetto che, in parole povere, cambiando l'addendo A. e mantenendo comunque il B ( tu ) il risultato NEL LUNGO periodo sarebbe lo stato lo stesso ?

E se no, perchè?


----------



## Micia (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si, in effetti complicato non è il termine giusto...non ho avuto il coraggio, o meglio dopo pochi mesi ancora non mi sentivo pronto a prendere una decisione che comunque era grossa e drastica...ripeto, quando ho iniziato a pensarci seriamente lei, forse, aveva già consumato tutti i suoi sogni e speranze...e non ha voluto più credere
> 
> mollare mia moglie? credo che i prossimi mesi saranno decisivi per il nostro futuro:* o ci reinnamoriamo come un tempo oppure sarà tutto finito...ce lo siamo detti con gli occhi, senza una sola parola..*.


ma allora tu credi che lei abbia capito. o era un monologo?

ps. un certo quanto modesto suggerimento, per ora evita ancora di fare figli con tua moglie.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non ho pensato nemmeno per un attimo che fosse sud- americana.
> 
> Una donna che decide di scomparire definitivamente cosi, non è una sanguisuga in cerca di oppotunità.
> 
> ...


la tua domanda è assolutamente pertinente...certo che l'ho pensato, ed è uno dei motivi per il quale "cambiare vita" mi faceva paura...magari stavo bene qualche anno e poi mi ritrovavo solo in america, magari lei si stancava di me o io di lei...un conto è lasciare una moglie, o lasciare un lavoro sicuro, oppure dimenticare famiglia e amici e lasciare l'italia...ma tutto insieme non era facile, non per me...magari un altro avrebbe avuto più coraggio, ma io avevo bisogno di più tempo per decidere...la storia si è chiusa senza una vera decisione...

...lei mi diceva sempre "io non voglio che lasci tua moglie per me...io ho paura che questo un giorno diventi un rimorso e tu possa odiarmi per questo...se il tuo matrimonio deve finire deve essere perchè non lo vuoi più, io voglio essere una felice conseguenza ma non la causa..."

...una parte di me pensa che lei abbia deciso di mollarmi e rifarsi una vita dimenticandomi...ma c'è un'altra parte di me che invece pensa che forse lei sia ancora li ad aspettare me, lasciandomi libero di capire ("to figure out" come lei usava dire) una volta per tutte quello che voglio...


----------



## Micia (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> la tua domanda è assolutamente pertinente...certo che l'ho pensato, ed è uno dei motivi per il quale "cambiare vita" mi faceva paura...magari stavo bene qualche anno e poi mi ritrovavo solo in america, magari lei si stancava di me o io di lei...un conto è lasciare una moglie, o lasciare un lavoro sicuro, oppure dimenticare famiglia e amici e lasciare l'italia...ma tutto insieme non era facile, non per me...magari un altro avrebbe avuto più coraggio, ma io avevo bisogno di più tempo per decidere...la storia si è chiusa senza una vera decisione...
> 
> ...lei mi diceva sempre "io non voglio che lasci tua moglie per me...io ho paura che questo un giorno diventi un rimorso e tu possa odiarmi per questo...se il tuo matrimonio deve finire deve essere perchè non lo vuoi più, io voglio essere una felice conseguenza ma non la causa..."
> 
> ...una parte di me pensa che lei abbia deciso di mollarmi e rifarsi una vita dimenticandomi...ma c'è un'altra parte di me che invece pensa che forse lei sia ancora li ad aspettare me, lasciandomi libero di capire ("to figure out" come lei usava dire) una volta per tutte quello che voglio...



l'americana è donna saggia.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma allora tu credi che lei abbia capito. o era un monologo?
> 
> ps. un certo quanto modesto suggerimento, per ora evita ancora di fare figli con tua moglie.


non credo abbia capito...abbiamo avuto dei problemi e "forse" sospetta ci sia stata un'altra...volevo dire che dopo un periodo difficile, altre relazioni o meno, ci siamo mentalmente detti che dobbiamo ritrovarci come una volta oppure non ha più senso...

...per il momento non faremo figli, in ogni caso non siamo pronti


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> l'americana è donna saggia.


di sicuro con un divorzio alle spalle e un figlio da mantenere sola, è saggia e molto più matura di me

e dire che a guardarla sembra una 20enne tutta pepe che pensa solo a divertirsi...ma l'abito non fa il monaco, e in realtà è una mamma premurosa e una donna di 34 anni che cerca l'uomo della sua vita...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> certo che mi sarei separato, altrimenti non parlerei di stravolgimento...ma questo avrebbe comportato altre cose, principalmente lasciare l'italia e rifarmi una vita partendo da zero...e sempre con il dubbio: "e se poi non va? dopo aver mollato tutto in italia faccio il barbone che per amore si è rovinato?"
> un conto è lasciare una moglie anche se tra mille dubbi...un altro conto è cambiare totalmente vita!!!




Scusa lo chiedevo, perchè nella frase che ho riportato, hai prima scritto che volevi stravolgere la tua vita e poi parli di doveri e responsabilità e dici che hai sposato tua moglie e non pensavi al divorzio....era per capire!


Credo che non sia facile nessuna delle due, immagino che anche lasciare una moglie non sia facile! Però, scusami se mi permetto(perchè io qui sono aliena e faccio davvero fatica a capire!!!).... tu affermi che eri pronto a sconvolgere la tua vita, per un'altra che vive oltreoceano e con la quale hai vissuto intensamente due settimane!
Quindi tu eri pronto per questa donna a mettere in discussione un matrimonio e immagino una donna che conosci da anni....

Poi dici che vuoi reinnamorarti di tua moglie....

A questo punto mi sono convinta che l'AMORE è praticamente una barzelletta e ci si sposa solo con la donna che arriva prima! Scusa, nulla di personale.....IO NON CAPISCO!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusa lo chiedevo, perchè nella frase che ho riportato, hai prima scritto che volevi stravolgere la tua vita e poi parli di doveri e responsabilità e dici che hai sposato tua moglie e non pensavi al divorzio....era per capire!
> 
> 
> Credo che non sia facile nessuna delle due, immagino che anche lasciare una moglie non sia facile! Però, scusami se mi permetto(perchè io qui sono aliena e faccio davvero fatica a capire!!!).... tu affermi che eri pronto a sconvolgere la tua vita, per un'altra che vive oltreoceano e con la quale hai vissuto intensamente due settimane!
> ...


Ci sono persone delle quali non ci si innamora nemmeno dopo anni e altre che in 2 settimane ti fanno perdere la testa...e comunque la storia anche se virtuale è durata mesi, tutti i giorni...le 2 settimane sono solo il tempo fisicamente vissuto insieme


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nessun calcoletto...ma lasciare tutto quello che ho in italia per andare a vivere negli states (altro che sud america) era tanto affascinante quanto complicato...eppure ho seriamente pensato di farlo, ma prima di arrivare a decidere definitivamente lei mi ha mollato
> 
> invidiare mia moglie? e chi potrebbe...
> ...non le dirò mai nulla e non per timore o per strafottenza...semplicemente perchè lei credo, come me del resto, preferirebbe non sapere nulla di questa storia...
> ...


Di qui il detto di mia moglie...
Fa tutto quello che vuoi con le altre donne, ma fa in modo che non venga a saperlo mai...
Vero ammettere è solo uno scaricarsi la coscienza...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Ci sono persone delle quali non ci si innamora nemmeno dopo anni e altre che in 2 settimane ti fanno perdere la testa...e comunque la storia anche se virtuale è durata mesi, tutti i giorni...le 2 settimane sono solo il tempo fisicamente vissuto insieme



Si questo l'ho capito! Non giudico il fatto che tu ti possa essere innamorato di un'altra! Quello che volevo dire è che tu hai provato un sentimento "forte" e intenso per una persona che conosci da poco e per lei eri disposto a mettere in discussione un amore che immagino, tu conosca da anni.

Poi le cose sono andate come sono andate, ha deciso l'altra per te, direi anche piuttosto intelligentemente e tu parli di reinnamorarti di tua moglie!

E' qui che io mi perdo, penso che quando qualcosa si è compromesso puoi anche provare a incollare i pezzi ma i segni della rottura ci saranno sempre, ci sarà sempre un punto critico e più fragile pronto di nuovo a rompersi.

Forse prima di innamorarti di nuovo di tua moglie, dovresti capire i motivi per cui hai smarrito quel sentimento. 
Scusami se insisto tanto ma, leggere che eri pronto a mettere in discussione tutto per un'altra, a mio avviso merita una lunga riflessione.

Tua moglie non può essere un "mi tengo quello che ho", solo perchè l'altra ha deciso per entrambi....e se non avesse chiuso l'altra???


----------



## Carol (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quando si sceglie una compagna fissa siamo tutti convinti che sia la cosa giusta...anzi spesso, come nel mio caso, siamo felici e pensiamo di aver raggiunto l'apice della gioia...siamo innamorati, pieni di sogni e programmi. pensiamo che MAI ameremo un'altra persona come lei/lui, ne siamo convinti...anche il più fatalista pensa "vabè, nella peggiore delle ipotesi tra qualche anno avrò una debolezza fisica, ma non amerò nessuna come lei"...
> ...e poi invece spunta un'altra LEI...che ti da emozioni che pensavi non avresti più vissuto...
> 
> non esiste l'amore perfetto, e non esiste la moglie/compagna perfetta...è tutto legato al momento: oggi e per qualche anno non ho occhi che per te, ma poi ogni giorno sarà un rischio...





Eri davvero così convinto ed improvvisamente un giorno il "rischio" ha spazzato via tutto? 
Mi fai pensare che allora dovremmo tutti noi avere paura di noi stessi e di non poter credere nemmeno nelle nostre convinzioni.
Mi sono praticamente convinta di non sposare UN uomo, ma ora comincio a pensare di non doverne sposare NESSUNO.
Se stanno così le cose... meglio prevenire che curare...


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2011)

Cheater ciao, continui a sorvolare sui problemi che hanno provocato la tua sbandata. Forse le risposte che stai cercando stanno lì. E aggiungo, se lei non ti avesse lasciato l'avresti lasciata tu?


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Cheater, 
ho letto la tua storia e i vari commenti...e sono d'accordo con chi ti ha scritto che devi prima di tutto capire cosa ti ha portato a mettere in discussione i sentimenti per tua moglie e il tuo matrimonio. 

In che senso vuoi provare a reinnamorarti di lei??? i sentimenti non hanno un interruttore on/off non si accendono e spengono a seconda delle esigenze.

forse più che continuare a pensare come sarebbe stato con l'altra e a cosa starà pensando l'altra dovresti comunciare a pensare cosa TU vuoi fare da grande.

un abbraccio,
Simy


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Cheater,
> ho letto la tua storia e i vari commenti...e sono d'accordo con chi ti ha scritto che devi prima di tutto capire cosa ti ha portato a mettere in discussione i sentimenti per tua moglie e il tuo matrimonio.
> 
> In che senso vuoi provare a reinnamorarti di lei??? i sentimenti non hanno un interruttore on/off non si accendono e spengono a seconda delle esigenze.
> ...


Come muoiono i sentimenti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (...) E le donne che si sposano, in qualsiasi tempo, sono un po' come le stufe  parigine di ghisa, che se le riempi di carbonella scaldano ma non le  puoi toccare e se le lasci vuote e ci attacchi le dita sopra ti vengono i  geloni alle falangi dal gran che sono fredde. (...)


Mi hai fatto spruzzare tutto lo schermo :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come muoiono i sentimenti?


i sentimenti vanno alimentati per tenerli vivi.....purtoppo a volte non ce ne rendiamo conto ma li uccidiamo noi stessi.

sono un po come una pianta: per tenerla in vita la curiamo, la innaffiamo, togliamo le foglie secche...altrimenti muore.

perchè non riusciamo a fare lo stesso con i sentimenti?


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> i
> perchè non riusciamo a fare lo stesso con i sentimenti?


Mah io credo che i sentimenti non muoiano mai, l'innamoramento svanisce quando arriva un altro innamoramento. Il volersi bene non si spegne. Può diventare odio, ma è pur sempre l'altra faccia dell'amore.


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mah io credo che i sentimenti non muoiano mai, l'innamoramento svanisce quando arriva un altro innamoramento. Il volersi bene non si spegne. Può diventare odio, ma è pur sempre l'altra faccia dell'amore.


bè si è un'altra interpretazione...diciamo che i sentimenti possono "evolvere" e diventare altri sentimenti....ma secondo me succede sempre perchè abbiamo ucciso il sentimento iniziale...

se arriva un altro innamoramento è perchè non sono riuscito ad alimentare quello che già c'era.... secondo me


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se arriva un altro innamoramento è perchè non sono riuscito ad alimentare quello che già c'era.... secondo me


Beh si è in due però, la responsabilità è di entrambi.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> di sicuro con un divorzio alle spalle e un figlio da mantenere sola, è saggia e molto più matura di me
> 
> e dire che a guardarla sembra una 20enne tutta pepe che pensa solo a divertirsi...ma l'abito non fa il monaco, e in realtà è una mamma premurosa e una donna di 34 anni che cerca l'uomo della sua vita...



Firmato Danielle Steel
Scusa, faccio ironia per non fare di peggio


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh si è in due però, la responsabilità è di entrambi.


assolutamente si!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> i sentimenti vanno alimentati per tenerli vivi.....purtoppo a volte non ce ne rendiamo conto ma li uccidiamo noi stessi.
> 
> sono un po come una pianta: per tenerla in vita la curiamo, la innaffiamo, togliamo le foglie secche...altrimenti muore.
> 
> perchè non riusciamo a fare lo stesso con i sentimenti?


Per me non è applicabile ... i miei sentimenti rimangono vivi anche per decine di anni senza che io li devo alimentare o altrimenti abbellire 

Ma credo che l'amore mantiene i sentimenti perché a tutti piace crearne nuove tutti i giorni. Casomai potrebbe a venire meno la fantasia ... ma certe cose funzionano sempre: lo sguardo, qualche gesto, modi di fare o anche semplicemente essere incondizionatamente noi stessi.


----------



## Diletta (13 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quando si sceglie una compagna fissa siamo tutti convinti che sia la cosa giusta...anzi spesso, come nel mio caso, siamo felici e pensiamo di aver raggiunto l'apice della gioia...siamo innamorati, pieni di sogni e programmi. pensiamo che MAI ameremo un'altra persona come lei/lui, ne siamo convinti...anche il più fatalista pensa "vabè, nella peggiore delle ipotesi tra qualche anno avrò una debolezza fisica, ma non amerò nessuna come lei"...
> ...*e poi invece spunta un'altra LEI...che ti da emozioni che pensavi non avresti più vissuto...*
> 
> non esiste l'amore perfetto, e non esiste la moglie/compagna perfetta...è tutto legato al momento: oggi e per qualche anno non ho occhi che per te, ma poi ogni giorno sarà un rischio...




Volevo farti riflettere su quello che hai scritto perché forse il nocciolo della questione risiede proprio lì.
Le emozioni....quanto sono importanti per tutti noi e quanto amiamo provarle nuovamente quando sono un po' sopite.
E' fisiologico che l'abitudine prenda il sopravvento in un matrimonio e sappiamo tutti quanto sia pericolosa la noia in una coppia, ma anche semplicemente una vita calma, leggermente piatta, in una parola monotona.
Sta alla coppia rinnovarsi sempre e rinverdirsi, lo sappiamo perfettamente, ma non siamo degli esperti e ci riusciamo poco e male. 
Io non so da quanti anni sei sposato e per quanto siete stati fidanzati...da come ne parli sembri parte di una coppia logorata dal troppo tempo passato insieme, una coppia spenta insomma.
Hai ragione: non esiste l'amore perfetto, ma esiste l'amore per l'altro e sappiamo riconoscerlo, quindi, se tu hai amato davvero tua moglie scoprirai se questo sentimento, ora affievolito dagli eventi, esiste ancora dentro di te.
Ora sei sicuramente confuso da questa infatuazione che ha sconvolto tutti i tuoi sensi e non sai cosa provi e cosa vuoi dalla vita, ma datti tempo per guardarti dentro. 
Il sentimento, se c'è, emergerà e si farà notare.
Se così sarà anche quello che hai provato ti apparirà per quello che potrebbe essere realmente: una piacevole distrazione, una sbandata sessuale che ti ha portato un carico di emozioni che ti mancavano in quel momento per problemi vostri di coppia.
Se così sarà prendi il buono da questa tua avventura e vedila come un'occasione per rimetterti in gioco con tua moglie, con nuove energie per rinnovare il tuo matrimonio.
Io sono convinta che non tutto il male venga per nuocere: bisogna saper cogliere il lato buono che c'è in tutte le esperienze che la vita ci dà, e penso che anche qui ci sia del buono.    
Hai capito che avere una debolezza fisica per una donna e amare una donna sono due aspetti che possono essere completamente separati.
Tu devi "solo" (si fa per dire, perché è un grosso lavoro) stabilire se si è trattato di questo o di quello, ma, ripeto, se ami ancora tua moglie lo sentirai, un sentimento così importante non si può mascherare.
E fai attenzione a non confondere l'innamoramento iniziale con l'amore vero e proprio: quello che conta è il secondo, perché il primo, benché bellissimo da togliere il fiato, svanisce per lasciare il posto al secondo.
Pensa anche che, in caso si fosse trattato proprio di innamoramento con l'americana, anche questo sarebbe stato destinato a soccombere....e tutto sarebbe tornato allo stadio del tuo matrimonio, che forse è solo un po' stanco e ha bisogno di uno scossone.


----------



## Carol (13 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mah io credo che i sentimenti non muoiano mai, l'innamoramento svanisce quando arriva un altro innamoramento. Il volersi bene non si spegne. Può diventare odio, ma è pur sempre l'altra faccia dell'amore.


L'innamoramento secondo me deve trasformarsi in amore, altrimenti rimanendo tale è inevitabile che si affievolisca fino a scomparire per lasciare posto ad altro.
Cosi inizia una catena infinita senza raggiungere mai la meta.
Ci si può innamorare di molte persone nell'arco della vita, ma amare è diverso... A mio modesto parere. 

E quindi anche essere amati od essere semplicemente l'oggetto di un innamoramento è diverso...
Oscar Wilde diceva che la felicità è avere la consapevolezza di essere amati, secondo me aveva capito tutto!!!
Chi ama soffre, chi trae beneficio dall'amore dell'altro vive felice ed in alcuni casi probabilmente passa da un innamoramento all'altro.
E' difficile trovare qualcuno che ci ami per ciò che siamo davvero, senza trucchi, senza nascondersi dietro inutili costruzioni occasionali e limitate nel tempo, facile trovare invece chi può innamorarsi senza dover penetrare il tempo, le esperienze e il quotidiano.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (13 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente si!


O.T.....che bello l'avatar così! Ciao fatina!


----------



## Micia (14 Dicembre 2011)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Di qui il detto di mia moglie...
> Fa tutto quello che vuoi con le altre donne, ma fa in modo che non venga a saperlo mai...
> Vero ammettere è solo uno scaricarsi la coscienza...




con tutto il rispetto per tua Moglie, ma come si fa ?

Non che conoscere sia meglio, pure condivedendo altro, ma per me sarebbe peggio fare finta di credere ad una finta realtà. 

Forse dipende solo dal carattere di ognuno di noi.


----------



## Micia (14 Dicembre 2011)

Carol ha detto:


> L'innamoramento secondo me deve trasformarsi in amore, altrimenti rimanendo tale è inevitabile che si affievolisca fino a scomparire per lasciare posto ad altro.
> Cosi inizia una catena infinita senza raggiungere mai la meta.
> Ci si può innamorare di molte persone nell'arco della vita, ma amare è diverso... A mio modesto parere.
> 
> ...


certo Carol, si chiama reciprocità.


----------



## Micia (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> di sicuro con un divorzio alle spalle e un figlio da mantenere sola, è saggia e molto più matura di me
> 
> e dire che a guardarla sembra una 20enne tutta pepe che pensa solo a divertirsi...ma l'abito non fa il monaco, e in realtà è una mamma premurosa e una donna di 34 anni che cerca l'uomo della sua vita...





Non le mancheranno le occasioni  dunque...mi sbaglio?


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> O.T.....che bello l'avatar così! Ciao fatina!


......... grazie!!!!!!!!!! :carneval::carneval::carneval: ........ fine O.T.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

ciao a tutti

personalmente non credo contino gli anni in una storia...chiaro, i primi anni si vivono molto intensamente, la fase dell'innamoramento porta entusiasmo e voglia di fare tutto solo ed esclusivamente con l'altra persona, poi subentra la normalità e non parlo di noia o di amore meno intenso, ma semplicemente normalità...intendo dire che anche le cose più straoridinarie che una coppia può fare diventano sempre meno entusiasmanti, le vivi con gioia si ma con più razionalità rispetto al passato

non condivido coloro che pensano che chi tradisce ha necessariamente una qualche mancanza dalla propria relazione: il tradimento può riguardare anche la persona apparentemente più felice e appagata del mondo...basta cadere nella trappola della novità: una donna può avere mille qualità uniche e può farci pensare costantemente "nessuna in queste cose è come lei", ma poi casualmente conosci un'altra che ha altre 10 qualità completamente diverse dalla tua donna, o uomo ovviamente...in più la componente sessuale: puoi avere la vita sessuale più intensa di questo mondo, ma comunque anche solo il pensiero di andare una volta con un'altra/altro intriga tutti, proprio tutti...e se magari, o purtroppo, in quell'unica scappatella della tua vita scatta qualcosa di particolare ci si ritrova in una storia, ad avere un'amante, senza avere realmente avuto il benchè minimo motivo per farlo

anzi, se devo azzardare una statistica sui tradimenti, oserei dire che avvengono più nelle coppie fondamentalmente felici che non nelle coppie infelici...le coppie infelici spesso non hanno nemmeno l'animo per tradire, e pensano più a cosa e come fare per ricucire o rompere il rapporto...
...parliamoci chiaro: quando si tradisce una persona che non si ama o che non si desidera più, è eccessivo parlare di tradimento...il vero tradimento è quando tu vai con un'altra pur avendo una relazione importante con la donna/uomo che ami e che ancora ti fa felice...

quando si tradisce la persona che si ama si è stronxi...quando si tradisce la persona che in realtà non si ama, la vera stronxata è il continuare a starci

io ancora amo mia moglie, e quando parlo di re-innamorarmi in realtà intendo il provare a rivivere le sensazioni dell'innamoramento, entusiasmo ed esclusiva...sono stato fidanzato 2 anni con lei e siamo sposati da più di 3, ancora la noia degli anni non la sento minimamente...
...è solo che, purtroppo forse, ho casualmente conosciuto un'altra che si è maledettamente impressa nel mio cervello e nel mio cuore...già è stata dura chiudere, per togliermela dalla testa totalmente non so cosa fare, credo solo aspettare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> personalmente non credo contino gli anni in una storia...chiaro, i primi anni si vivono molto intensamente, la fase dell'innamoramento porta entusiasmo e voglia di fare tutto solo ed esclusivamente con l'altra persona, poi subentra la normalità e non parlo di noia o di amore meno intenso, ma semplicemente normalità...intendo dire che anche le cose più straoridinarie che una coppia può fare diventano sempre meno entusiasmanti, le vivi con gioia si ma con più razionalità rispetto al passato
> 
> ...


ti rendi conto sì, di come ti sei auto-definito? comunque: casualmente un accidente, io sono da vent'anni davanti a un PC e non ho mai chattato con nessuno CASUALMENTE. Tu hai cercato l'avventura, l'hai trovata e basta, dopo due settimane di trombate transatlantiche hai messo in dubbio il tuo matrimonio... ma lo sai che quello che vi siete detti in chat non ha nulla a che fare con la realtà, vero? Lo sai che è tutta fuffa, per forza eh?  Come nulla a che vedere con la realtà sono le due settimane vissute... guarda, io non ti voglio giudicare, però... che sei invornito te lo dico di cuore eh? Spero che l'altra sia stata davvero così intelligente da capire come stavano le cose e non stia giocando al gatto col topo...


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

Carol ha detto:


> L'innamoramento secondo me deve trasformarsi in amore, altrimenti rimanendo tale è inevitabile che si affievolisca fino a scomparire per lasciare posto ad altro.
> Cosi inizia una catena infinita senza raggiungere mai la meta.
> Ci si può innamorare di molte persone nell'arco della vita, ma amare è diverso... A mio modesto parere.
> 
> ...


Non so sai Carol, si possono avere delle infatuazioni, quello sì, e quelle passano. L'innamoramento per come lo intendo io è l'amore passionale. Quello difficile che si affievolisca. Ti capita una, forse due volte nella vita.


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...parliamoci chiaro:* quando si tradisce una persona che non si ama o che non si desidera più, è eccessivo parlare di tradimento...*il vero tradimento è quando tu vai con un'altra pur avendo una relazione importante con la donna/uomo che ami e che ancora ti fa felice...
> 
> quando si tradisce la persona che si ama si è stronxi...quando si tradisce la persona che in realtà non si ama, la vera stronxata è il continuare a starci
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, bisognerebbe avere le palle per parlarne al partner. Ma tante volte meglio stare comodi a casuccia e aspettare che prima o poi arrivi il diversivo che le palle (forse non sempre) ce le fa ritrovare. 

ps non hai risposto alla mia domanda di ieri, se la ragazza americana non ti avesse lasciato, l'avresti lasciata tu?


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti rendi conto sì, di come ti sei auto-definito? comunque: casualmente un accidente, io sono da vent'anni davanti a un PC e non ho mai chattato con nessuno CASUALMENTE. Tu hai cercato l'avventura, l'hai trovata e basta, dopo due settimane di trombate transatlantiche hai messo in dubbio il tuo matrimonio... ma lo sai che quello che vi siete detti in chat non ha nulla a che fare con la realtà, vero? Lo sai che è tutta fuffa, per forza eh?  Come nulla a che vedere con la realtà sono le due settimane vissute... guarda, io non ti voglio giudicare, però... che sei invornito te lo dico di cuore eh? Spero che l'altra sia stata davvero così intelligente da capire come stavano le cose e non stia giocando al gatto col topo...


capisco e rispetto il tuo giudizio...non mi tiro indietro difronte alle condanne, sono totalmente cosciente di essere in torto e non cerco alcuna giustificazione. sto solo esprimento una mia considerazione: se al mondo ci sono 3miliardi di coppie, in tutte c'è stato o ci sarà anche solo un tradimento...anche se troverai 1milione di coppie pienamente fedeli, e magari tu ne fai parte, numericamente si può continuare a parlare di totalità riguardo ai tradimenti

probabilmente me la sono cercata, magari incosciamente stupidamente...ma comunque un conto è chattare nei siti di singles oppure nelle chat a sfondo erotico, un conto e scambiare 2 chiacchiere ogni tanto per 2 anni con una pseudo amica che vive dall'altra parte del pianete...dico 2 anni, nei quali il massimo della perversione era dirsi "bellissima questa foto, buon natale, auguri, adoro gli usa, adoro l'italia, stammi bene"...poi dopo 2 anni in questa maniera basta una cavolata qualsiasi e senza che te ne rendi conto ti ritrovi dopo 3 mesi nel pieno di una storia virtuale che diventerà reale dopo altri 2 mesi...

se l'altra stia giocando al gatto col topo? non credo, ma potrebbe anche essere...di sicuro non ha secondi fini, perchè io non sono miliardario ne lei una morta di fame...una bella e intelligente ragazza americana divorziata con un figlio se proprio si deve cercare un marito se lo cerca in america voglio dire...oltre ad essere sicuro di me stesso e avere quindi certezza che i suoi erano sentimenti reali, non ci sono elementi che mi possano far sospettare nulla di strano...

...le 2 settimane transatlantiche non sono state di trombate...o meglio, ovviamente si ma non solo...è andata molto peggio, perchè sopratutto la seconda settimana, quella in usa a casa sua, io ho fatto praticamente il marito e il padre acquisito...sono veramente andato troppo oltre, ma in quel momento mi sentivo felice...


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Hai ragione, bisognerebbe avere le palle per parlarne al partner. Ma tante volte meglio stare comodi a casuccia e aspettare che prima o poi arrivi il diversivo che le palle (forse non sempre) ce le fa ritrovare.
> 
> ps non hai risposto alla mia domanda di ieri, se la ragazza americana non ti avesse lasciato, l'avresti lasciata tu?


NO, probabilmente non l'avrei lasciata...sono stato veramente vicino a prendere decisioni drastiche, nonostante l'amore per mia moglie non fosse completamente dissolto...

si lo so, è terribile pensare "allora adesso che l'altra ti ha lasciato tu riprovi con tua moglie"...si, sarà terribile ma preferisco concentrarmi su questa possibilità piuttosto che confessarle questa storia e farla soffrire veramente...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> NO, probabilmente non l'avrei lasciata...sono stato veramente vicino a prendere decisioni drastiche, nonostante l'amore per mia moglie non fosse completamente dissolto...
> 
> si lo so, è terribile pensare "allora adesso che l'altra ti ha lasciato tu riprovi con tua moglie"...si, sarà terribile ma preferisco concentrarmi su questa possibilità piuttosto che confessarle questa storia e farla soffrire veramente...


Sai che ti auguro? che tua moglie finisca come te in questo forum e legga le stronzate che stai scrivendo.
Che legga attentamente e poi riconosca fra le righe quell'impavido , coraggioso e dignitosissimo marito che si è trovata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> capisco e rispetto il tuo giudizio...non mi tiro indietro difronte alle condanne, sono totalmente cosciente di essere in torto e non cerco alcuna giustificazione. sto solo esprimento una mia considerazione: se al mondo ci sono 3miliardi di coppie, in tutte c'è stato o ci sarà anche solo un tradimento...anche se troverai 1milione di coppie pienamente fedeli, e magari tu ne fai parte, numericamente si può continuare a parlare di totalità riguardo ai tradimenti
> 
> probabilmente me la sono cercata, magari incosciamente stupidamente...ma comunque un conto è chattare nei siti di singles oppure nelle chat a sfondo erotico, un conto e scambiare 2 chiacchiere ogni tanto per 2 anni con una pseudo amica che vive dall'altra parte del pianete...dico 2 anni, nei quali il massimo della perversione era dirsi "bellissima questa foto, buon natale, auguri, adoro gli usa, adoro l'italia, stammi bene"...poi dopo 2 anni in questa maniera basta una cavolata qualsiasi e senza che te ne rendi conto ti ritrovi dopo 3 mesi nel pieno di una storia virtuale che diventerà reale dopo altri 2 mesi...
> 
> ...


Pure marito e padre virtuale? Bene... avrei tante cose da dire, ma ne dico una sola, e mi trattengo: allora, un traditore secondo me è una persona che sta facendo male ad un'altra persona, ma è una roba fra adulti, e noi abbiamo le spalle larghe. Ma un uomo che gioca a fare il padre di un bambino... pur sapendo che per lui è solo un gioco, che non si sta davvero prendendo quell'impegno, è inqualificabile, dico inqualificabile per non cedere alla tentazione di dire quello che sto pensando davvero.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pure marito e padre virtuale? Bene... avrei tante cose da dire, ma ne dico una sola, e mi trattengo: allora, un traditore secondo me è una persona che sta facendo male ad un'altra persona, ma è una roba fra adulti, e noi abbiamo le spalle larghe. Ma un uomo che gioca a fare il padre di un bambino... pur sapendo che per lui è solo un gioco, che non si sta davvero prendendo quell'impegno, è inqualificabile, dico inqualificabile per non cedere alla tentazione di dire quello che sto pensando davvero.


Giocare a fare il padre? Ma che dici???

Ho solo detto che la settimana in anerica stavo a casa loro e il ragazzino si è legato a me come io a lui

Accetto tutte le critiche, ma interpretare a cazzo di cane no...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto per tua Moglie, ma come si fa ?
> 
> Non che conoscere sia meglio, pure condivedendo altro, ma per me sarebbe peggio fare finta di credere ad una finta realtà.
> 
> Forse dipende solo dal carattere di ognuno di noi.


Una moglie "sa benissimo" come è fatto il suo uomo.
Sai tanti giorni penso che l'ho sposata per il semplice fatto che ha resistito più di sei mesi con me.
Ora sono vecchio e stanco...
Ma tu non hai idea di cosa ero io a 25 anni! 
Avevo un'energia sempre da scaricare...non mi davo mai requie...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Giocare a fare il padre? Ma che dici???
> 
> Ho solo detto che la settimana in anerica stavo a casa loro e il ragazzino si è legato a me come io a lui
> 
> Accetto tutte le critiche, ma interpretare a cazzo di cane no...


Se lei gli prendeva un cagnolino si legava ancora di più. Ammetto che in quel caso però 2 giorni sarebbero stati sufficienti.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sai che ti auguro? che tua moglie finisca come te in questo forum e legga le stronzate che stai scrivendo.
> Che legga attentamente e poi riconosca fra le righe quell'impavido , coraggioso e dignitosissimo marito che si è trovata.


Tu perché leggi/scrivi in un sito che si chiama "tradimento"???

Ripeto, accetto ogni giudizio e condanna, ma se uno si deve indignare e sconvolgere per storie di tradimenti allora che cambi sito...questa storia l'ho scritta qui, mica su "amorepersempre.com"...


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Tu perché leggi/scrivi in un sito che si chiama "tradimento"???
> 
> Ripeto, accetto ogni giudizio e condanna, ma se uno si deve indignare e sconvolgere per storie di tradimenti allora che cambi sito...questa storia l'ho scritta qui, mica su "amorepersempre.com"...


Beh, qui c'è chi ti sorregge, ma devi aspettarti anche chi la pensa diversamente, e lo devi accettare. Se volevi avere solo pacche sulle spalle andavi da uno psicologo, no?
E se vorresti vantarti di tradire, esistono tanti altri forum porno in giro, no?

Devi accettare anche chi ti assale. Tradimento vuol dire tante cose, accettarlo, od odiarlo...

Sta a te decidere da quale parte schierarti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Giocare a fare il padre? Ma che dici???
> 
> Ho solo detto che la settimana in anerica stavo a casa loro e il ragazzino si è legato a me come io a lui
> 
> Accetto tutte le critiche, ma interpretare a cazzo di cane no...


Io ho letto quello che TU hai scritto... è lì... rileggilo. E anche questa frase ... il ragazzino si è legato... peccato che l'adulto che lo doveva evitare fossi tu. Sai, le persone, quando sono reali, hanno dei sentimenti... Comunque non ti preoccupare, credo di non essere persona indicata a rispondere ai tuoi post.


----------



## melania (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> capisco e rispetto il tuo giudizio...non mi tiro indietro difronte alle condanne, sono totalmente cosciente di essere in torto e non cerco alcuna giustificazione. sto solo esprimento una mia considerazione: se al mondo ci sono 3miliardi di coppie, in tutte c'è stato o ci sarà anche solo un tradimento...anche se troverai 1milione di coppie pienamente fedeli, e magari tu ne fai parte, numericamente si può continuare a parlare di totalità riguardo ai tradimenti
> 
> probabilmente me la sono cercata, magari incosciamente stupidamente...ma comunque un conto è chattare nei siti di singles oppure nelle chat a sfondo erotico, un conto e scambiare 2 chiacchiere ogni tanto per 2 anni con una pseudo amica che vive dall'altra parte del pianete...dico 2 anni, nei quali il massimo della perversione era dirsi "bellissima questa foto, buon natale, auguri, adoro gli usa, adoro l'italia, stammi bene"...poi dopo 2 anni in questa maniera basta una cavolata qualsiasi e senza che te ne rendi conto ti ritrovi dopo 3 mesi nel pieno di una storia virtuale che diventerà reale dopo altri 2 mesi...
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pure marito e padre virtuale? Bene... avrei tante cose da dire, ma ne dico una sola, e mi trattengo: allora, un traditore secondo me è una persona che sta facendo male ad un'altra persona, ma è una roba fra adulti, e noi abbiamo le spalle larghe. Ma un uomo che gioca a fare il padre di un bambino... pur sapendo che per lui è solo un gioco, che non si sta davvero prendendo quell'impegno, è inqualificabile, dico inqualificabile per non cedere alla tentazione di dire quello che sto pensando davvero.


Giusto per far veder che sì, Sbriciolata sa leggere...e anche molto bene interpretare....


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Giocare a fare il padre? Ma che dici???
> 
> Ho solo detto che la settimana in anerica stavo a casa loro e il ragazzino si è legato a me come io a lui
> 
> Accetto tutte le critiche, ma interpretare a cazzo di cane no...


GUARDA CHE L'HAI SCRITTO TU! Sbriciolata ha letto benissimo e non ha interpretato un bel niente!


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2011)

però, anche 'sta americana che si porta a casa un tizio per una settimana con lì il figlio...MA!
a te è sembrata una bella idea?
pensa *ipoteticamente* se tua moglie facesse la stessa cosa con lì tuo figlio...


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, qui c'è chi ti sorregge, ma devi aspettarti anche chi la pensa diversamente, e lo devi accettare. Se volevi avere solo pacche sulle spalle andavi da uno psicologo, no?
> E se vorresti vantarti di tradire, esistono tanti altri forum porno in giro, no?
> 
> Devi accettare anche chi ti assale. Tradimento vuol dire tante cose, accettarlo, od odiarlo...
> ...


assolutamente...non voglio ne pacche sulle spalle ne voglio vantarmi di nulla...

...è solo che mi stupisce lo sgomento...cioè, va bene la critica e anche il giudizio severo, ma sconvolgersi per una storia che alla fine non sarà proprio originalissima ma nemmeno unica al mondo, mi lascia perplesso...

...comunque chiedo scusa, non volevo pormi in maniera sbagliata


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho letto quello che TU hai scritto... è lì... rileggilo. E anche questa frase ... il ragazzino si è legato... peccato che l'adulto che lo doveva evitare fossi tu. Sai, le persone, quando sono reali, hanno dei sentimenti... Comunque non ti preoccupare, credo di non essere persona indicata a rispondere ai tuoi post.


ti chiedo scusa, mi sono posto molto male

sono una persona reale, sbagliata ma reale...i sentimenti li ho, troppi probabilmente...

ho solo trovato esagerato il tuo commento perchè io ho si scritto padre, ma alla fine sono stato un amico in casa per una settimana...non sono stato lì mesi...

...ricordo quei momenti li in america...quando questo splendido ragazzino scherzava con me e lei mi diceva "this is not good" con sguardo sorpreso ed entusiasta ma allo stesso tempo tremendamente preoccupato e forse già pentito...

mi spiace, è andata così...io ancora, fortunatamente a questo punto, non ho figli...


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> assolutamente...non voglio ne pacche sulle spalle ne voglio vantarmi di nulla...
> 
> ...è solo che mi stupisce lo sgomento...cioè, va bene la critica e anche il giudizio severo, ma sconvolgersi per una storia che alla fine non sarà proprio originalissima ma nemmeno unica al mondo, mi lascia perplesso...
> 
> ...comunque chiedo scusa, non volevo pormi in maniera sbagliata


Molte volte da un tradito potrebbe partire l'insulto gratuito, perchè la sofferenza sulle sue spalle è ancora talmente grande che risulta inaccettabile per se stessi, ma anche quando la vede abbattersi su altre persone.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> però, anche 'sta americana che si porta a casa un tizio per una settimana con lì il figlio...MA!
> a te è sembrata una bella idea?
> pensa *ipoteticamente* se tua moglie facesse la stessa cosa con lì tuo figlio...


sarebbe terribile, anche se non ho figli...

non mi vanto, mi sento parecchio in colpa...se qualcuno pensa che io mi vanti di questa storia si sbaglia...

...l'unica cosa positiva è sapere che questa ragazza la porterò sempre nel mio cuore, per il resto è giusto che ognuno faccia la propria vita...forse...


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...l'unica cosa positiva è sapere che questa ragazza la porterò sempre nel mio cuore, per il resto è giusto che ognuno faccia la propria vita...*forse*...


E' sul forse che farei una bella riflessione. Se tu volessi veramente lei credi che non riusciresti a riprenderla? Certo pensare di ri-innamorarti di tua moglie è la scelta più facile.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' sul forse che farei una bella riflessione. Se tu volessi veramente lei credi che non riusciresti a riprenderla? Certo pensare di ri-innamorarti di tua moglie è la scelta più facile.


non so se riuscirei...ma sopratutto non so se riuscirei a stravolgere la mia vita per una donna, così come non lo sapevo mentre vivevo questa storia...

sarò io strano, ma pensare di lasciare moglie ma non solo lei, ma anche lavoro, amici, famiglia, passioni e hobbies...lasciare l'italia e ripartire da zero...ohhh, per me è già assurdo avere pensato di farlo...
...parliamo di visto di ingresso, imparare bene la lingua e la cultura, trovare un lavoro...

se mi dire "la moglie dovresti lasciarla a prescindere" posso anche essere d'accordo...ma se già mi dite "se ami l'altra vattela a prendere" non è semplice, anzi: è clamorosamente complicato


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non so se riuscirei...ma sopratutto non so se riuscirei a stravolgere la mia vita per una donna, così come non lo sapevo mentre vivevo questa storia...
> 
> sarò io strano, ma pensare di lasciare moglie ma non solo lei, ma anche lavoro, amici, famiglia, passioni e hobbies...lasciare l'italia e ripartire da zero...ohhh, per me è già assurdo avere pensato di farlo...
> ...parliamo di visto di ingresso, imparare bene la lingua e la cultura, trovare un lavoro...
> ...


Gli amori impossibili non possono che essere complicati . Però Cheat pensa bene a cosa fare della tua vita. I rimpianti sono difficili da gestire.


----------



## Micia (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una moglie "sa benissimo" come è fatto il suo uomo.
> Sai tanti giorni penso che l'ho sposata per il semplice fatto che ha resistito più di sei mesi con me.
> Ora sono vecchio e stanco...
> Ma tu non hai idea di cosa ero io a 25 anni!
> Avevo un'energia sempre da scaricare...non mi davo mai requie...



lo immagino eccome...basta osservarti oggi...


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Gli amori impossibili non possono che essere complicati . Però Cheat pensa bene a cosa fare della tua vita. I rimpianti sono difficili da gestire.


il rimpianto l'avrei avuto se non avessi vissuto le 2 settimane con lei...ora semmai c'è il rischio di entrare nella fase del rimorso ma spero non avvenga

comunque si, questo credo si possa tranquillamente inserire nell'elenco degli amori impossibili


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il rimpianto l'avrei avuto se non avessi vissuto le 2 settimane con lei...ora semmai c'è il rischio di entrare nella fase del rimorso ma spero non avvenga
> 
> comunque si, questo credo si possa tranquillamente inserire nell'elenco degli amori impossibili


Beh l'hai messo tu il titolo eh, per me di impossibile non c'è nulla. Può essere difficile ma non impossibile. Comunque Cheat rifletti bene, metti da parte le paure, concentrati e vediamo che ne esce.


----------



## The Cheater (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh l'hai messo tu il titolo eh, per me di impossibile non c'è nulla. Può essere difficile ma non impossibile. Comunque Cheat rifletti bene, metti da parte le paure, concentrati e vediamo che ne esce.


parli con uno che non considera nulla realmente impossibile...diciamo che uso questo termine solo per rappresentare le situazioni veramente complicate...dove non c'è di mezzo solo la propria volontà ma anche quella di altri e dove le azioni da intraprendere sarebbero davvero tante e faticose...

...intendiamoci: ammesso e non concesso che io voglia lasciare mia moglie e andare dall'altra, oltre ai discorsi di prima di lasciare italia e lavoro ecc.., sappiamo bene che in italia c'è la separazione e poi il divorzio, non potrei certo andare in usa e dimenticare tutto...

...una scelta del genere porterebbe me e lei, la ragazza americana, ad un lungo periodo di stress non indifferente...

questo ovviamente è solo il lato pratico della vicenda, so perfettamente che prima di tutto dovrei, devo, chiarire prima il lato sentimentale...

...cioè, se per pura ipotesi domani mattina mi sveglio e non amo più mia moglie e decido di divorziare, non è che glielo dico e vado in america a tipo film...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> personalmente non credo contino gli anni in una storia...chiaro, i primi anni si vivono molto intensamente, la fase dell'innamoramento porta entusiasmo e voglia di fare tutto solo ed esclusivamente con l'altra persona, poi subentra la normalità e non parlo di noia o di amore meno intenso, ma semplicemente normalità...intendo dire che anche le cose più straoridinarie che una coppia può fare diventano sempre meno entusiasmanti, le vivi con gioia si ma con più razionalità rispetto al passato
> 
> ...


Ciao,

ho evidenziato questa frase perchè la condivido!

Cheater, sono molto interessata a ciò che scrivi perchè, purtroppo per me, sono stata l'amante di un uomo sposato!
La parte brutta nella mio caso è stato non sapere che lui fosse sposato e, quando tutto portava in quella direzione e glielo chiedevo lui negava,....fino a quando finalmente è venuta fuori la verità!
Quando ho chiesto spiegazioni per questo comportamento in parte lui mi ha scritto molte cose che ritrovo pari pari in quello che scrivi tu!

Anche se a differenza tua, lui non ha mai pensato di lasciare la moglie. Considera anche ci siamo conosciuti esattamente un anno prima del suo matrimonio!

Io ti scrivo chiaramente come persona che ha sofferto e soffre, perchè forse amanti ci si nasce...e io modestamente, non lo nacqui! (per dirla alla Totò)
Io cercavo e cerco spiegazioni razionali a tutto questo forse per trovare un pò di pace dentro. Cerco spiegazioni, perchè mi dico che quando appunto sei soddisfatto, non sei neanche tentanto dal nuovo...
Sicuramente, sono stata quantomeno intrigante, visto che siamo andati avnti per anni, nessuno dei due in grado di allontanarsi dall'altro, nonostante io sia stata tutto fuorchè leggera e spensierata!

Tuttavia non si è mai sentito di impegnarsi con me, ma non ha mai messo in discussione di restare dalla donna che dice di amare! 

Qualche giorno fa, da qualche parte nel web ho letto che gli uomini tradiscono quando sono felici e le donne invece quando vanno in crisi, forse è qui che nasce il disguido, considerando anche ciò che hai scritto sopra.....e cioè che non necessariamente si tradisce quando manca qualcosa nella coppia!

Allora mettiamola così, forse per le donne è la mancanza di un qualcosa, mentre per gli uomini no!

L'altra della tua storia, la invidio, per forza, intelligenza e concretezza nel gestire questa vicenda! Certo, anche avvantaggiata dalla tua lealtà, cosa che è mancata nel mio caso! Se lui mi avesse detto subito la verità forse sarei stata capace di essere più donna anche io!

Quando dici "...è solo che, purtroppo forse, ho casualmente conosciuto un'altra che si è maledettamente impressa nel mio cervello e nel mio cuore..." ma amo mia moglie.
Spero capirai da te che è stata l'americana ad aiutarti nella scelta! E' stata lei ad aver fatto la scelta giusta!
Ma tu cosa avresti fatto???

Io posso anche dire, nel mio caso è vero lui ama la moglie, perchè ha scelto di restare con lei e chiuso con me!
Nel tuo è meno evidente, perchè sembra più che alla fine la scelta l'ha fatta l'altra e tu di conseguenza sei tornato dal mondo dei sogni alla realtà!


P.S. fermo restando che chi ama non tradisce a mio avviso....tutto il resto sono solo scuse, che non reggono!


----------



## Diletta (14 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sarebbe terribile, anche se non ho figli...
> 
> non mi vanto, mi sento parecchio in colpa...se qualcuno pensa che io mi vanti di questa storia si sbaglia...
> 
> ..*.l'unica cosa positiva è sapere che questa ragazza la porterò sempre nel mio cuor*e, per il resto è giusto che ognuno faccia la propria vita...forse...




Scusa Cheater, ma appena ho letto la tua frase che ho evidenziato ho provato un moto di tristezza e anche di compassione per quella donna che è tua moglie.
Penso che se sapesse una cosa del genere sarebbe lei a lasciarti, così ti avrebbe risolto anche il problema (o complicato ulteriormente, chissà).
Perché penso questo? 
Perché la compagna di vita non può accettare di essere spodestata dal cuore del suo uomo, o, nella ipotesi migliore, di dividerlo con un'altra. Questo è l'aspetto più triste e inaccettabile, credimi.
Non fargliene mai parola, mai, se sei convinto del suo amore per te, perché le daresti un dolore indicibile.
E spera che non si imbatta mai in questo forum, sai, l'intuito femminile arriva a capire tutto.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Cheater, ma appena ho letto la tua frase che ho evidenziato ho provato un moto di tristezza e anche di compassione per quella donna che è tua moglie.
> Penso che se sapesse una cosa del genere sarebbe lei a lasciarti, così ti avrebbe risolto anche il problema (o complicato ulteriormente, chissà).
> Perché penso questo?
> Perché la compagna di vita non può accettare di essere spodestata dal cuore del suo uomo, o, nella ipotesi migliore, di dividerlo con un'altra. Questo è l'aspetto più triste e inaccettabile, credimi.
> ...


non c'è stato lo spodestamento, non c'è stato il tempo...quando parlo di "rimanere nel mio cuore" intendo dire che qualunque cosa accada, lei rimarrà sempre nel mio cuore come una donna che ho veramente amato...
...ripeto quanto detto: spero di ritornare come prima con mia moglie, ma porterò sempre con me questo senso di colpa ma comunque accompagnato dall'amore provato...e credo sia meglio di ricordare per sempre un banale tradimento


----------



## The Cheater (15 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho evidenziato questa frase perchè la condivido!
> 
> ...


la mia storia è diversa dalla tua: io non ho mai mentito all'americana, lei sapeva tutto e per questo nonostante momenti di rabbia e piccoli rancori mi ha sempre rispettato. noi vivevamo a migliaia di km di distanza, se uno decide di tagliare lo fa con molta semplicità almeno sotto l'aspetto pratico...non c'è possibilità di incontrarsi per caso, oppure dirsi "dai, vediamoci un'ultima volta e chiariamo"...non c'è possibilità di riavvicinarsi realmente perchè nel caso uno dei 2 decidesse di farlo vorrebbe dire riprendere a chattare o massimo sentirsi al telefono...per vedersi bisogna organizzare un volo intercontinentale

indubbiamente nel mio caso la scelta l'ha fatta lei, probabilmente non ha voluto correre il rischio di continuare ad aspettare per troppo tempo o addirittura sentirsi un giorno rifiutata...

io sostengo che l'andazzo di una storia lo si stabilisce quasi subito: senza che te ne rendi conto accetti o rifiuti subito l'idea di essere l'amante perenne, e se accetti sarà difficilissimo uscirtene...se invece riesci a rifiutare questo ruolo, massimo qualche mese e poi arriverà la resa dei conti dove o lui diventa tuo oppure avrai la forza di troncare...se fai l'amante per qualche anno, ritengo la farai ancora per molto tempo ed è quasi impossibile che questo rapporto avrà mai una svolta positiva

riguardo al tradire, mi trovo nuovamente costretto a smentire la teoria del "se ami non tradisci"...sono convinto che chiunque al mondo possa tradire, anche la persona più innamorata del mondo...sopratutto gli uomini sono sempre tentati, e non tutti hanno la forza e la maturità di frenarsi...certo, è giusto distinguere chi si va a cercare l'avventura rispetto a chi ci si trova in mezzo senza essersela cercata...

io non so se sono stato leale come dici tu...non credo avrei inventato cavolate pur di "farmi" l'americana, ma per correttezza è giusto dire che la storia è iniziata quando già lei sapeva tutto della mia vita in quanto prima amici anche se virtuali e nemmeno così stretti

nelle storie del genere, bisogna avere all'inizio la freddezza di porsi qualche domanda: "ne vale la pena? è chiaro ciò che sto facendo? sono disposto a qualsiasi conseguenza?" se le risposte sono si bene, si av avanti ma bisogna ridomandarsi tutto quasi ogni giorno...se le risposte sono fin da subito "no o forse" bisogna avere la lucidità di lasciar perdere oppure prenderla molto alla leggera...con l'americana ce lo domandavamo spesso "ma cosa stiamo facendo? è giusto questo? a cosa porterà? non farà solo soffrire tutti?" e la risposta era "si, non è giusto ma siamo pronti a pagarne le conseguenze"...oggi, con la storia finita, la sensazione di aver sempre saputo che probabilmente finiva così non dico mi rincuora, ma allevia un po' il dolore...e l'essere stato lasciato da lei mi convince che lei tornerà felice molto presto, ed è la cosa alla quale più tengo!!!

qualcuno noterà che parlo poco o nulla di mia moglie, e si potrebbe dedurre che non ho molto interesse per lei...non è affatto così, commento a racconto il passato mentre il presente e futuro preferisco affrontarli giorno per giorno


----------



## free (15 Dicembre 2011)

da quello che scrivi, a me sembra che tutto sommato tu abbia voluto raccontare qui la tua storia perchè probabilmente non potevi dirla a nessuno dei tuoi conoscenti; sentire le opinioni altrui fa sempre bene, fa riflettere
le decisioni sono state già prese, hai la speranza di ricominciare con tua moglie... che dire? in bocca al lupo


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non c'è stato lo spodestamento, non c'è stato il tempo...quando parlo di "rimanere nel mio cuore" intendo dire che qualunque cosa accada, lei rimarrà sempre nel mio cuore come una donna che ho veramente amato...
> ...ripeto quanto detto: spero di ritornare come prima con mia moglie, ma porterò sempre con me questo senso di colpa ma comunque accompagnato dall'amore provato...e credo sia meglio di ricordare per sempre un banale tradimento




...non lo so: il fatto è che l'amore  per quella che non è tua moglie l'hai provato quando c'era anche tua moglie, capisci la differenza che potrebbe fare per lei? E' ENORME.
Si possono portare nel cuore altre persone, se queste sono precedenti alla compagna di vita, altrimenti, ripeto, il dolore è grande.
Tieniti tutto per te e vedrai che se c'è ancora un forte sentimento fra voi questo riemergerà, impegnati dunque e metti tutte le tue energie per far rifiorire il tuo matrimonio, che è ancora così fresco e dovrebbe essere al TOP. 
Tieni anche presente che l'innamoramento (salvo rari casi) non dura in eterno, e così sarebbe stato verosimilmente anche con l'altra.
Ora mi dirai che non lo potrai mai sapere...etc.etc.
Invece, convinciti che è così.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non lo so: il fatto è che l'amore  per quella che non è tua moglie l'hai provato quando c'era anche tua moglie, capisci la differenza che potrebbe fare per lei? E' ENORME.
> Si possono portare nel cuore altre persone, se queste sono precedenti alla compagna di vita, altrimenti, ripeto, il dolore è grande.
> Tieniti tutto per te e vedrai che se c'è ancora un forte sentimento fra voi questo riemergerà, impegnati dunque e metti tutte le tue energie per far rifiorire il tuo matrimonio, che è ancora così fresco e dovrebbe essere al TOP.
> Tieni anche presente che l'innamoramento (salvo rari casi) non dura in eterno, e così sarebbe stato verosimilmente anche con l'altra.
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo

proprio per questo l'idea di stravolgere la mia vita per "solo amore" mi spaventava...se poi questo grande amore dopo un po' si spegneva, mi ritrovavo con cosa in mano??? va bene le follie per amore, ma avrei dovuto lasciare l'italia e ogni cosa che ho per andare in america...nel caso tornavo in italia e dicevo a tutti "scusate, ho sbagliato e sono tornato"??? la famiglia magari mi riaccoglieva, gli amici chissà, ma lavoro e in generale la mia credibilità sarebbero scomparsi...

lasciare la moglie era la cosa più semplice in pratica...sarà una brutta frase, ma ragionado in termini pratici è così


----------



## diavoletta_78 (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *1) la mia storia è diversa dalla tua: io non ho mai mentito all'americana
> *
> *2) indubbiamente nel mio caso la scelta l'ha fatta lei, probabilmente non ha voluto correre il rischio di continuare ad aspettare per troppo tempo o addirittura sentirsi un giorno rifiutata...*
> 
> ...


1) Non ho mai detto che le nostre sono uguali, solo che per certi versi mi ricordava un pò la mia, soprattutto alcune cose che hai scritto, mi hanno ricordato cose che lui ha scritto a me.
Ed ho specificato la differenza, cioè che lui mi ha mentito per lungo tempo!
Chiaramente questo mi ha portato ad avere atteggiamenti totalmente diversi, credendolo single!

2) ho già scritto che infatti la invidio! E' stata intelligente e grande nel gestirla! Mio punto di vista!

3) dici bene, l'andazzo lo stabilisci subito e forse questo è il mio rammarico più grande. Che mi sono ritrovata in una storia disastrosa senza rendermene conto, prima di subito, senza avere la forza di uscirne....come sarebbero andate le cose, se mi fossi comportata diversamente ormai non ha più senso.....perchè è andata ovviamente male per me! 
Ma sempre meglio di colei che ignora il genere di uomo che ha sposato!
Il mio problema ora, infatti, è uscirne!

4) Nel mio caso, lui mi è venuto a cercare, ha insisto per conoscermi, incontrarmi, mi ha corteggiato quando io non volevo saperne...mi ha perfino portato a casa sua, a dormire nel suo letto, a due settimane dal matrimonio.....se tu dici che si chiama amore, ok! Da oggi rivedrò il mio concetto ideale di amore! Ammetto di essere aliena e vivere nel mondo dei sogni!
Si per voi uomini sembra più facile, io resto del mio parere, si può resistere alle tentazioni...perchè per me amore=rispetto! Prima di tutto!

in ogni caso in bocca al lupo!

Io ti auguro ri-trovare quel sentimento smarrito con tua moglie....però, se dovessi ricadere in tentazione, per cortesia la parola amore non affiancarla a moglie! ciao!


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> 4) Nel mio caso, lui mi è venuto a cercare, ha insisto per conoscermi, incontrarmi, mi ha corteggiato quando io non volevo saperne...mi ha perfino portato perfino a casa sua, a dormire nel suo letto, a due settimane dal matrimonio.....se tu dici che si chiama amore, ok! Da oggi rivedrò il mio concetto ideale di amore! Ammetto di essere aliena e vivere nel mondo dei sogni!
> Si per voi uomini sembra più facile, io resto del mio parere, si può resistere alle tentazioni...perchè per me amore=rispetto! Prima di tutto!


Diavoletta, la tua storia se la stracci a pezzi e ne fai un puzzle, e poi lo rimonti male... ottengo la mia storia


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo
> 
> proprio per questo l'idea di stravolgere la mia vita per "solo amore" mi spaventava...se poi questo grande amore dopo un po' si spegneva, mi ritrovavo con cosa in mano??? va bene le follie per amore, ma avrei dovuto lasciare l'italia e ogni cosa che ho per andare in america...nel caso tornavo in italia e dicevo a tutti "scusate, ho sbagliato e sono tornato"??? la famiglia magari mi riaccoglieva, gli amici chissà, ma lavoro e in generale la mia credibilità sarebbero scomparsi...
> 
> lasciare la moglie era la cosa più semplice in pratica...sarà una brutta frase, ma ragionado in termini pratici è così



ma certo che c'è tutto il resto e deve essere considerato, altrimenti non saresti una persona adulta.
E siamo adulti proprio per la capacità di valutare e ragionare sugli eventi e su quello che comportano.
Non vuol dire essere dei calcolatori, ma essere maturi.
Chi agisce d'impulso è un irresponsabile, un inaffidabile.


----------



## melania (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> salve a tutti:
> sono sposato ancora senza figli. l'anno scorso, *in un momento difficile del mio matrimonio*, a causa di una coincidenza ho intensificato un rapporto di amicizia on-line con una ragazza che vive dall'altra parte del mondo. lei mia coetanea, stupenda e perfetta in tutto. milioni di assurde coincidenze, ed è iniziato un gioco che si è poi trasformato in qualcosa di sempre più intenso. con il tempo la mia curiosità è diventata attrazione vera, poi _*complicità, poi sentimento, poi confusione totale ed infine amore struggente*_. telefonate, messaggi, email, chat e chi più ne ha più ne metta...dopo mesi di passione virtuale, coscienti tutti e due non essendo ragazzini che comunque tutto questo in queste condizioni era solo un gioco, abbiamo deciso il fatidico incontro...ci siamo visti 2 volte, lei è venuta in italia e un'altra volta sono andato io da lei. non entro nei dettagli su come abbia fatto io a mentire a mia moglie, fatto sta che abbiamo vissuto 2 settimane incredibili a distanza di 2 mesi l'una dall'altra, piene di amore e passione, sogni e sofferenze, speranze e realtà...ma non ho mai avuto il coraggio di stravolgere la mia vita, lasciare l'italia e tutte le mie cose, moglie compresa, per questa storia. lei è divorziata da anni ed avendo un figlio piccolo non avrebbe mai potuto lasciare il suo paese. _*lei ha sofferto tanto, io soffro adesso*_ perchè mi ha "cancellato" letteralmente dalla sua vita, ma non credo dal suo cuore e dalla sua mente. _*mi manca da impazzire*_, e credo sia il prezzo da pagare per queste cose, e forse è solo l'inizio...
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao, in genere cerco di entrare in punta di piedi nelle storie come la tua, non riesco a comprenderle a pieno.
Però qualcosa voglio dirtela.
Vedi, si capisce da ciò che scrivi che la tua non è stata affatto una sbandata. Ti sei innamorato sul serio, e questo come è potuto accadere? Tua moglie non c'è più per te, io credo. Se questa ragazza americana, americana non fosse stata, tu ora saresti con lei. Hai detto che ti hanno trattenuto dal fare il salto tante cose e tra queste, forse, _l'amore _per tua moglie era l'ultima.
Io fossi in te cercherei di fare ordine nella mia vita, e per fare ordine bisogna scegliere quali sono le cose importanti da tenere, e quali quelle da eliminare.
Credimi, fossi io tua moglie, non vorrei che tu rimanessi con me. Vorrei invece poter andare via, per darti modo di entrare dentro te stesso da solo per capire che cosa vuoi.
Auguri.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> ....
> 4) Nel mio caso, lui mi è venuto a cercare, ha insisto per conoscermi, incontrarmi, mi ha corteggiato quando io non volevo saperne...mi ha perfino portato perfino a casa sua, a dormire nel suo letto, a due settimane dal matrimonio.....se tu dici che si chiama amore, ok! Da oggi rivedrò il mio concetto ideale di amore! Ammetto di essere aliena e vivere nel mondo dei sogni!
> Si per voi uomini sembra più facile, io resto del mio parere, si può resistere alle tentazioni...perchè per me amore=rispetto! Prima di tutto!
> 
> ...


lui è stato veramente cattivo in questo...così non è amore...voglio dire, se poi avesse fatto di tutto per averti completamente, se avesse mollato la fidanzata e ti avesse dimostrato il suo amore allora si, la "stronxata" si tramutava in una vera follia d'amore...ma alla fine mi sembra che lui abbia voluto, voglia, solo farsi qualche bella scopata extra senza andare a prostitute...

...si può riesistere alle tentazioni, ma già quando si parla di tentazioni a mio parere si è in tradimento: voglio dire, secondo quanto si dice del "vero amore" non si dovrebbe nemmeno sentire la tentazione, ma avere occhi solo per la persona amata...in realtà sappiamo bene che non è così, e quindi entra come dici giustamente il concetto di rispetto...

...poi sai, onestamente considero tutto relativo: ci sono coppie che si sfaldano al primo "mezzo tradimento" e altre coppie che nonostante anni di infedeltà si ritrovano in età adulta ad amarsi come mai prima avevano fatto, e gli senti dire "qualche guaio l'abbiamo passato, ma ci amiamo ed è più forte di ogni dolore..."

...non invidio questa gente, ma meritano rispetto e ammirazione...


----------



## The Cheater (15 Dicembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao, in genere cerco di entrare in punta di piedi nelle storie come la tua, non riesco a comprenderle a pieno.
> Però qualcosa voglio dirtela.
> Vedi, si capisce da ciò che scrivi che la tua non è stata affatto una sbandata. Ti sei innamorato sul serio, e questo come è potuto accadere? Tua moglie non c'è più per te, io credo. Se questa ragazza americana, americana non fosse stata, tu ora saresti con lei. Hai detto che ti hanno trattenuto dal fare il salto tante cose e tra queste, forse, _l'amore _per tua moglie era l'ultima.
> Io fossi in te cercherei di fare ordine nella mia vita, e per fare ordine bisogna scegliere quali sono le cose importanti da tenere, e quali quelle da eliminare.
> ...


hai ragione in tutto, ma non posso non smentire quando dici "tua moglie non c'è più per te" perchè non è quello che sento...le difficoltà erano tante e tutte molto grosse, ma in fondo se avessi voluto lasciarla lo avrei fatto e ritengo che l'americana avrebbe cominciato ad aspettare le mie successive scelte con molta più pazienza, senza pressarmi e senza mostrarsi triste e dubbiosa...senza moglie lei avrebbe anche accettato tutto credo, anche l'idea di mantenere per un po' le nostre vite a distanza di migliaia di km e vedersi una volta al mese...non per sempre ovviamente, ma avrebbe lottato con molta più fiducia e ottimismo

devo fare ordine nella mia vita, ma lasciare mia moglie senza un apparente reale motivo sarebbe duro per entrambi...io non sto benissimo e sento ancora profondamente la mancanza dell'altra, ma se confessassi a mia moglie otterrei solo sofferenza per lei e non ne trarrei alcun vantaggio...

...meglio confessare e distruggere tutto, o meglio mantenere il segreto mettendosi sotto nel ritrovare lo slancio di qualche tempo fa??? avere un'amante ti pone di fronte a determinate azioni da fare, averla avuta e avere chiuso credo sia diverso, sopratutto se l'intenzione è quella di dimenticare e provare a tornare un buon marito...


----------



## melania (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> hai ragione in tutto, ma non posso non smentire quando dici "tua moglie non c'è più per te" perchè non è quello che sento...le difficoltà erano tante e tutte molto grosse, ma in fondo se avessi voluto lasciarla lo avrei fatto e ritengo che l'americana avrebbe cominciato ad aspettare le mie successive scelte con molta più pazienza, senza pressarmi e senza mostrarsi triste e dubbiosa...senza moglie lei avrebbe anche accettato tutto credo, anche l'idea di mantenere per un po' le nostre vite a distanza di migliaia di km e vedersi una volta al mese...non per sempre ovviamente, ma avrebbe lottato con molta più fiducia e ottimismo
> 
> devo fare ordine nella mia vita, ma lasciare mia moglie *senza un apparente reale motivo* sarebbe duro per entrambi...io non sto benissimo e sento ancora profondamente la mancanza dell'altra, ma se confessassi a mia moglie otterrei solo sofferenza per lei e non ne trarrei alcun vantaggio...
> 
> ...meglio confessare e distruggere tutto, o meglio mantenere il segreto mettendosi sotto nel ritrovare lo slancio di qualche tempo fa??? avere un'amante ti pone di fronte a determinate azioni da fare, averla avuta e avere chiuso credo sia diverso, sopratutto se l'intenzione è quella di dimenticare e provare a tornare un buon marito...


Beh, il motivo forse non è apparente solo perché non è "apparso", se vogliamo giocare con le parole, ma reale secondo me lo è.
In ogni caso, non credo che l'unica ragione per lasciarsi sia il fatto di avere un'amante.
Ovviamente, superfluo forse dirlo, solo mie considerazioni personali.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Dicembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Beh, il motivo forse non è apparente solo perché non è "apparso", se vogliamo giocare con le parole, ma reale secondo me lo è.
> In ogni caso, non credo che l'unica ragione per lasciarsi sia il fatto di avere un'amante.
> Ovviamente, superfluo forse dirlo, solo mie considerazioni personali.


senza motivo intendo dire "per lei" che non sa nulla di questa storia...

...non posso negare che prima di questa storia qualche problemuccio l'avevamo, ma nulla di lontanamente vicino a causare una separazione...posso però anche tranquillamente dire che se non avessi avuto questa storia non mi sarei mai sognato di lasciare mia moglie, e ora che la storia è finita sento sia la voglia che il dovere di rituffarmi nel mio matrimonio...

sono agevolato dal fatto che è stata l'altra a lasciare me, ma io mi sto impegnando a non cercarla...e in questi mesi pur passando anche dei bei momenti con mia moglie, nei quali sento riavvicinarmi in maniera intensa, devo anche convivere con i sogni...non passa notte che io non sogni lei, cose fatte o che avrei voluto fare...

...chissà se qualche volta parlo nel sonno, ma in quel caso parlerei in inglese e mia moglie ha studiato francese


----------



## melania (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> senza motivo intendo dire "per lei" che non sa nulla di questa storia...
> 
> ...non posso negare che prima di questa storia qualche problemuccio l'avevamo, ma nulla di lontanamente vicino a causare una separazione...posso però anche tranquillamente dire che se non avessi avuto questa storia non mi sarei mai sognato di lasciare mia moglie, e ora che la storia è finita sento sia la voglia che il dovere di rituffarmi nel mio matrimonio...
> 
> ...


Provo una tristezza infinita per te, credimi, ma soprattutto per tua moglie, me la immagino dormire accanto a un uomo che sogna un'altra tutte le notti.
Non so più cosa dire.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Dicembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Provo una tristezza infinita per te, credimi, ma soprattutto per tua moglie, me la immagino dormire accanto a un uomo che sogna un'altra tutte le notti.
> Non so più cosa dire.


sono forse meglio gli uomini che la notte sognano belen o manuela arcuri???

dimmi una cosa melania, senza polemica ma anzi con sincera curiosità ti chiedo: tu cosa consiglieresti??? sarebbe un bene dire a mia moglie "guarda ho avuto una storia con un'altra ed è meglio lasciarci"??? anche se io ancora la amo e lei ama me senza sapere nulla???

tu preferiresti vederti crollare il mondo addosso pur di sapere questa verità???

se io non confesso non è per banale paura di farlo o perchè voglio fare il fico con la storiella segreta...non dico nulla perchè la farei soffrire e basta. se la storia fosse ancora in corso allora ritornerei come prima a domandarmi se separarmi e confessare tutto...ma con la storia finita, con le mie buone intenzioni, con lei che non sa nulla...voglio dire, dimmi che sono uno stronxo e lo accetto, ma se mi dici "devi confessare per il bene di tutti" lo trovo sbagliato...

...attendo risposta comunque, mi interessa il tuo pensiero: tu che faresti? diresti al tuo uomo "ho amato un altro ma adesso è finita e amo te"???


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sono forse meglio gli uomini che la notte sognano belen o manuela arcuri???
> 
> dimmi una cosa melania, senza polemica ma anzi con sincera curiosità ti chiedo: tu cosa consiglieresti??? sarebbe un bene dire a mia moglie "guarda ho avuto una storia con un'altra ed è meglio lasciarci"??? anche se io ancora la amo e lei ama me senza sapere nulla???
> 
> ...


Non dovresti dirlo, se è finita.

Ma con la consapevolezza che nemmeno tua moglie è tua, come magari prima lo sognavi.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Diavoletta, la tua storia se la stracci a pezzi e ne fai un puzzle, e poi lo rimonti male... ottengo la mia storia



...grazie Andy, mi hai strappato un sorriso in un momento in cui mi girano alla grande!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lui è stato veramente cattivo in questo...così non è amore...voglio dire, se poi avesse fatto di tutto per averti completamente, se avesse mollato la fidanzata e ti avesse dimostrato il suo amore allora si, la "stronxata" si tramutava in una vera follia d'amore...*ma alla fine mi sembra che lui abbia voluto, voglia, solo farsi qualche bella scopata extra senza andare a prostitute...*
> 
> ...si può riesistere alle tentazioni, ma già quando si parla di tentazioni a mio parere si è in tradimento: voglio dire, secondo quanto *si dice del "vero amore" non si dovrebbe nemmeno sentire la tentazione*, ma avere occhi solo per la persona amata...in realtà sappiamo bene che non è così, e quindi entra come dici giustamente il concetto di rispetto...
> 
> ...


Penso anche io, anche se poi siamo andati avanti pure senza sesso, e soprattutto con me che le balle le rompevo ogni santo giorno, quindi credimi sono nella confusione più totale, perchè io stessa non ho capito che voleva! Forse il gusto di sentirsi desiderato e cercato....e il fatto che tutto sommato non sono niente male!

Punto due, si, infatti non dovresti neanche sentire la tentazione, che è diverso dal vedere passare una per strada e pensare ammazza quanto è bella.....insomma, non a questi livelli! Gli occhi ce li hanno tutti per guardare e le attenzioni fanno piacere a tutti (eccetto io che magari scappo lontano...), però in generale credo faccia piacere sentirsi apprezzati!

Credimi, sono la prima a dire che nella vita le cose bisogna viverle per giudicarle e poi mai dire mai....quindi si tutto è relativo!

Io parlavo del fatto che a parte non doverlo proprio sentire il desiderio di altro, quando stai bene e sei felice con la persona che hai accanto, proprio per amore=rispetto, neanche davanti a Monica Bellucci, dovresti fare qualcosa che implicitamente è umiliante e doloroso!
Poi magari tua moglie la prende più sportivamente di me, qui ce ne sono tantissime di donne che sono rimaste insieme ai loro mariti....qualcuno dice che amare è anche saper perdonare!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> hai ragione in tutto, ma non posso non smentire quando dici "tua moglie non c'è più per te" perchè non è quello che sento...le difficoltà erano tante e tutte molto grosse, ma in fondo se avessi voluto lasciarla lo avrei fatto e ritengo che l'americana avrebbe cominciato ad aspettare le mie successive scelte con molta più pazienza, senza pressarmi e senza mostrarsi triste e dubbiosa...senza moglie lei avrebbe anche accettato tutto credo, anche l'idea di mantenere per un po' le nostre vite a distanza di migliaia di km e vedersi una volta al mese...non per sempre ovviamente, ma avrebbe lottato con molta più fiducia e ottimismo
> 
> devo fare ordine nella mia vita, ma lasciare mia moglie senza un apparente reale motivo sarebbe duro per entrambi...io non sto benissimo e sento ancora profondamente la mancanza dell'altra, ma se confessassi a mia moglie otterrei solo sofferenza per lei e non ne trarrei alcun vantaggio...
> 
> ...meglio confessare e distruggere tutto, o meglio* mantenere il segret*o mettendosi sotto nel ritrovare lo slancio di qualche tempo fa??? avere un'amante ti pone di fronte a determinate azioni da fare, averla avuta e avere chiuso credo sia diverso, *sopratutto se l'intenzione è quella di dimenticare e provare a tornare un buon marito...*


Anni fa ti avrei detto che io avrei voluto la verità, oggi a fronte delle esperienze vissute se vuoi essere un buon marito e ritieni di amare tua moglie, confessare questa storia le farebbe solo tanto male! Scaricherebbe la tua coscienza ma getteresti lei in una profonda crisi.....


----------



## MK (15 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Anni fa ti avrei detto che io avrei voluto la verità, oggi a fronte delle esperienze vissute se vuoi essere un buon marito e ritieni di amare tua moglie, confessare questa storia le farebbe solo tanto male! Scaricherebbe la tua coscienza ma getteresti lei in una profonda crisi.....


Però ricominciare tenendosi dentro questa cosa getterebbe un'ulteriore ombra sul loro rapporto già compromesso. Io aspetterei un po', cercherei di fare chiarezza dentro e poi penserei il da farsi.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (15 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Però ricominciare tenendosi dentro questa cosa getterebbe un'ulteriore ombra sul loro rapporto già compromesso. Io aspetterei un po', cercherei di fare chiarezza dentro e poi penserei il da farsi.




Si vero, non è una scelta facile effettivamente, sicuramente chi ha vissuto questa esperienza traumatica può esprime un parere migliore!


Io per la mia esperienza avrei preferito che sparisse anni fa, visto che non è mai stato in grado di dire la verità e ha fatto la sua scelta! 

Qui le cose sono diverse e immagino lei se sapesse questa cosa e la vedo distrutta!


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sono forse meglio gli uomini che la notte sognano belen o manuela arcuri???
> 
> dimmi una cosa melania, senza polemica ma anzi con sincera curiosità ti chiedo: tu cosa consiglieresti??? sarebbe un bene dire a mia moglie "guarda ho avuto una storia con un'altra ed è meglio lasciarci"??? anche se io ancora la amo e lei ama me senza sapere nulla???
> 
> ...




In attesa della risposta che chiedi a Melania, ti dò la mia opinione.
Io ho preferito sapere tutta la cruda verità, una verità scomoda e agghiacciante, una verità che potevo in parte risparmiarmi e che mi ha fatto tanto tanto male. L'ho voluto io, avrei potuto restare nel dubbio, ma io non posso vivere nel dubbio, mi avrebbe divorato e inghiottito.
E ora la mia situazione è compromessa, ma d'altra parte eravamo in un vicolo cieco, senza vie di fuga.
Ma io avevo scoperto qualcosa...dunque una situazione diversa.
Se tua moglie è ignara di tutto lasciala alla sua serenità, non distruggerle la vita per una cosa ormai successa e per cui non puoi fare più nulla. Si aprirebbe una crisi dolorosa e terribile.
Questo se hai un potenziale di rimorsi pari a zero, se avverti sensi di colpa allora il discorso cambia e sarebbe un casino per voi.
Io per esempio non potrei mai tenermi un tale peso sulla coscienza e dovrei confessare per poi distruggere tutto.
Mio marito, invece, si sarebbe tenuto dentro il segreto per sempre, senza nessun disagio....
Dipende da come siamo fatti, ma tu lo sai come sei fatto.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> In attesa della risposta che chiedi a Melania, ti dò la mia opinione.
> Io ho preferito sapere tutta la cruda verità, una verità scomoda e agghiacciante, una verità che potevo in parte risparmiarmi e che mi ha fatto tanto tanto male. L'ho voluto io, avrei potuto restare nel dubbio, ma io non posso vivere nel dubbio, mi avrebbe divorato e inghiottito.
> E ora la mia situazione è compromessa, ma d'altra parte eravamo in un vicolo cieco, senza vie di fuga.
> Ma io avevo scoperto qualcosa...dunque una situazione diversa.
> ...


Credo avrei molte più difficoltà a tenerla all'oscuro di una scappatella piuttosto che da una storia come questa...lo so è paradossale, ma mi sentirei più in colpa dopo una scopata insignificante che dopo una vera storia d'amore. Io ho tradito, ho sbagliato e sono stato imperdonabile, ma ho amato e difronte ad un sentimento vero mi prendo una minuscola attenuante, anche se verso mia moglie probabilmente è ancora più grave di una scopata occasionale

Mi piacciono le donne, piaccio alle donne...mi piace giocare con gli sguardi se capita ma MAI sono andato oltre da sposato...solo con lei, aiutato inizialmente dal fatto che era tutto virtuale, sono veramente andato oltre...e ho perso la testa. Non tradivo mia moglie e credo mai più la tradirò, ma l'americana credo rimarrà per sempre dentro di me...

Mi manca da morire, ma mi manca anche il mio matrimonio fino ad un anno fa...


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mi manca da morire, ma mi manca anche il mio matrimonio fino ad un anno fa...


Cheat qualcosa però deve essere successo. Non sei un traditore seriale, hai avuto occasioni e non le hai colte (bravo! ), per innamorarsi bisogna avere il cuore libero. Tua moglie ti ha deluso in qualche modo?


----------



## melania (16 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sono forse meglio gli uomini che la notte sognano belen o manuela arcuri???
> 
> dimmi una cosa melania, senza polemica ma anzi con sincera curiosità ti chiedo: tu cosa consiglieresti??? sarebbe un bene dire a mia moglie "_*guarda ho avuto una storia con un'altra ed è meglio lasciarci"??? anche se io ancora la amo e lei ama me senza sapere nulla???
> *_
> ...


Non volevo scrivere più niente, ma siccome lo chiedi tu, provo.
A me degli uomini che sognano l'Arcuri, non mi frega un bel niente, non penso nè male nè bene, semplicemente non mi interessa.
Mi interessa invece cosa pensa, cosa sogna e, in ultima analisi, cosa vuole l'uomo che ho accanto, e che mi dorme accanto.
Mi chiedi cosa farei al posto tuo.
Non avrei voluto dirlo, me lo hai chiesto tu.... avrei più palle! Lascerei mia moglie, e affanculo tutti, prenderei un volo per l'America.
Vedi Cheater, io sono convinta che sia un grande spreco non vivere l'amore. Io non lo so ... ho avuto leggendoti, la sensazione che questa donna ameriana ti sia rimasta sotto la pelle. Se tu avessi avuto una sbandata, una debolezza, ma dicessi :" amo mia moglie, non vivo senza di lei", allora penserei che è giusto che lei non sappia mai, tienilo per te il peso di ciò che hai fatto. Mi sembra però che non sia la tua situazione. E per non parlare, poi, della gran pena che provo per tua moglie, ora secondo me lei rappresenta la ruota di scorta. 
Io ho perdonato, con grande sofferenza, un tradimento che si è consumato in un momento di crisi del mio matrimonio, ma non avrei mai potuto più vivere con mio marito se avessi capito che si era innamorato dell'altra.
Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Non volevo scrivere più niente, ma siccome lo chiedi tu, provo.
> A me degli uomini che sognano l'Arcuri, non mi frega un bel niente, non penso nè male nè bene, semplicemente non mi interessa.
> Mi interessa invece cosa pensa, cosa sogna e, in ultima analisi, cosa vuole l'uomo che ho accanto, e che mi dorme accanto.
> Mi chiedi cosa farei al posto tuo.
> ...


E perchè?
Poi si dai che pena quelli che si fanno le seghe pensando l'arcuri...
Beh sappi che io penso alla Bellucci eh? Quelle so done eh?

Detto ciò...
Secondo me...
Lui si è innamorato di un'altra...
Uhm...
Aver le palle non è dirsi...ok...nuova sfida...ci tengo a lui...mi metto in gioco e vediamo che cosa fa...magari gli passa eh?
Secondo me bisogna combattere anche con la consapevolezza di poter perdere.

Anche saper perdere una partita con dignità, è sinonimo di grandezza eh?


----------



## The Cheater (16 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cheat qualcosa però deve essere successo. Non sei un traditore seriale, hai avuto occasioni e non le hai colte (bravo! ), per innamorarsi bisogna avere il cuore libero. Tua moglie ti ha deluso in qualche modo?


Mia moglie non mi ha deluso, anche se certe piccolezze il matrimonio le ha portate, ma roba di poco conto...

...in realtà una ragione di fondo c'è, ma non mi sento di parlarne pubblicamente...!!!


----------



## melania (16 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè?
> Poi si dai che pena quelli che si fanno le seghe pensando l'arcuri...
> Beh sappi che io penso alla Bellucci eh? Quelle so done eh?
> 
> ...


No, Conte. Non sono d'accordo. Io non ho mai lottato per amore, mai lotterei. Non perché non ritengo che l'amore sia una motivazione valida per combattere, ma proprio per l'esatto contrario. L'amore, per me è libertà. Non può essere una sfida o una competizione. Voglio che il mio uomo sappia sempre che se decide di cambiare strada, io non glielo impedirò, però voglio che me lo dica sinceramente, senza sotterfugi. Io non ho mai dovuto scegliere fra due amanti. Un amore è unico, non può essercene per me, un'altro superiore, inferiore o uguale in quello stesso momento della vita. Ho avuto altri amori prima del matrimonio, importanti, ma non confrontabili fra loro. 
Proprio per questo mio modo di intendere l'amore, ho potuto accettare il fatto che mio marito mi abbia tradita, così come si accetta una perdita, una morte, ma non l'ho mai compreso a fondo.


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mia moglie non mi ha deluso, anche se certe piccolezze il matrimonio le ha portate, ma roba di poco conto...
> 
> ...in realtà una ragione di fondo c'è, ma non mi sento di parlarne pubblicamente...!!!


Ok Cheat, in effetti il puzzle mancava di un pezzo. Comunque io la penso come Melania, ma tu sei un uomo...


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> No, Conte. Non sono d'accordo. Io non ho mai lottato per amore, mai lotterei. Non perché non ritengo che l'amore sia una motivazione valida per combattere, ma proprio per l'esatto contrario. L'amore, per me è libertà. Non può essere una sfida o una competizione. Voglio che il mio uomo sappia sempre che se decide di cambiare strada, io non glielo impedirò, però voglio che me lo dica sinceramente, senza sotterfugi. Io non ho mai dovuto scegliere fra due amanti. Un amore è unico, non può essercene per me, un'altro superiore, inferiore o uguale in quello stesso momento della vita. Ho avuto altri amori prima del matrimonio, importanti, ma non confrontabili fra loro.
> Proprio per questo mio modo di intendere l'amore, ho potuto accettare il fatto che mio marito mi abbia tradita, così come si accetta una perdita, una morte, ma non l'ho mai compreso a fondo.


Quoto e approvo. Questo e anche l'altro post che hai scritto. E' la stesso mio pensiero. Per questi motivi quando ho capito che mio marito era innamorato di un'altra l'ho lasciato andare. Ma ho sempre avuto il dubbio che forse lui (e gli uomini come lui) avrebbe voluto invece che combattessi, e avesse interpretato il mio "e allora vai" come una mancanza di amore.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (16 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo. Questo e anche l'altro post che hai scritto. E' la stesso mio pensiero. Per questi motivi quando ho capito che mio marito era innamorato di un'altra l'ho lasciato andare. Ma ho sempre avuto il dubbio che forse lui (e gli uomini come lui) avrebbe voluto invece che combattessi, e avesse interpretato il mio "e allora vai" come una mancanza di amore.


Sapessi quante volte ho aspettato io che un uomo combattesse per me....ma sono attese vane! Io non lo so se a rovinarmi sia stata candy candy o pretty woman....ma il finale alla " Colazione da Tiffany", purtroppo è roba solo da film...

Poi chiaramente dipende sempre da caso a caso, in quest'ultima vicenda che ti vuoi aspettare da un uomo che è capace di dirti di tutto di più tranne che l'unica che ti doveva???!


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sapessi quante volte ho aspettato io che un uomo combattesse per me....ma sono attese vane! Io non lo so se a rovinarmi sia stata candy candy o pretty woman....*ma il finale alla " Colazione da Tiffany", purtroppo è roba solo da film...*
> 
> Poi chiaramente dipende sempre da caso a caso, in quest'ultima vicenda che ti vuoi aspettare da un uomo che è capace di dirti di tutto di più tranne che l'unica che ti doveva???!


Hai ragione, anche per me non hanno mai combattuto, o meglio, non hanno combattuto per me ma per l'orgoglio maschile. Sai quella cosa del branco, la femmina è mia e nessun altro me la deve toccare. Mio marito era così. Durava un paio di giorni e riprendeva la solita indifferenza. Va beh, aspettiamo il film


----------



## The Cheater (16 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Hai ragione, anche per me non hanno mai combattuto, o meglio, non hanno combattuto per me ma per l'orgoglio maschile. Sai quella cosa del branco, la femmina è mia e nessun altro me la deve toccare. Mio marito era così. Durava un paio di giorni e riprendeva la solita indifferenza. Va beh, aspettiamo il film


Attenzione: nel momento in cui io ho deciso di iniziare a lottare l'americana ha voluto chiudere...probabilmente lei aspettava "qualcosa" da me quando io andai da lei in America, un "qualcosa" che evidentemente non le ho dato e da li, dalla mia tristissima partenza, ha iniziato ad allontanarmi...


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Attenzione: nel momento in cui io ho deciso di iniziare a lottare l'americana ha voluto chiudere...probabilmente lei aspettava "qualcosa" da me quando io andai da lei in America, un "qualcosa" che evidentemente non le ho dato e da li, dalla mia tristissima partenza, ha iniziato ad allontanarmi...


Può essere che lei avesse percepito il tuo di allontanamento, prima di te. Delle volte succede. Si lascia per evitarsi la sofferenza di essere lasciati. Come se l'agire potesse lenire in qualche modo il dolore. Comunque nella tua lotta lei non c'entrava. Già ce l'avevi al tuo fianco... O forse è stata una bella parentesi anche per lei e stiamo qui a fare i romanticoni per nulla...


----------



## The Cheater (17 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Può essere che lei avesse percepito il tuo di allontanamento, prima di te. Delle volte succede. Si lascia per evitarsi la sofferenza di essere lasciati. Come se l'agire potesse lenire in qualche modo il dolore. Comunque nella tua lotta lei non c'entrava. Già ce l'avevi al tuo fianco... O forse è stata una bella parentesi anche per lei e stiamo qui a fare i romanticoni per nulla...


Una semplice parentesi per lei? Certo, non si può escludere...ma le cose dette e fatte mi fanno pensare a qualcosa di più...ad esempio non posso dimenticare la giornata ad aiutare sua madre a traslocare casa insieme a sua sorella, cognato e nipoti...ho vissuto appena una settimana in usa ma ero veramente di famiglia...ripensandoci è assurdo, e ancora più assurda fu la mia ma anche la sua naturalezza...!!!


----------



## melania (17 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Attenzione: nel momento in cui io ho deciso di iniziare a lottare l'americana ha voluto chiudere...probabilmente lei aspettava "qualcosa" da me quando io andai da lei in America, un "qualcosa" che evidentemente non le ho dato e da li, dalla mia tristissima partenza, ha iniziato ad allontanarmi...


Cosa ti aspettavi?
L'americana, da quello che scrivi è donna saggia, ti ha concesso quel tempo, lei si aspettava qualcosa che non c'è stato da parte tua. Ha chiuso, e ha fatto bene.
Che strano...una donna, che non conosco, e che è la terza della coppia...e io ne parlo bene???
Eppure non uso stupefacenti...boh


----------



## aristocat (17 Dicembre 2011)

Caro Cheater, secondo me volere è potere. Se la amavi "abbastanza" andavi a convivere con lei, separandoti da tua moglie e rimettendo in discussione tutto, anche il tuo posto di lavoro, per trovarne un altro là.
Arredavi una casa insieme alla nuova donna, in base ai gusti tuoi e suoi. Creavate una dimensione tutta vostra.
Non l'hai fatto, non ci hai creduto abbastanza sin dall'inizio... Ed è andata come doveva andare in questi casi.

Il mondo è pieno di storie come la tua, ma è anche pieno di donne e uomini che iniziano una nuova vita, magari iniziando da un nuovo amore.

Adesso hai voglia di re-innamorarti, di tua moglie... o di chiunque ti presenterà il destino. Beh, prima avrai il coraggio di smettere di crogiolarti nei rimpianti, prima avrai voglia di metterti in discussione in tutti i sensi... più presto arriverà l'amore 

ari


----------



## aristocat (17 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> la tua domanda è assolutamente pertinente...certo che l'ho pensato, ed è uno dei motivi per il quale "cambiare vita" mi faceva paura...magari stavo bene qualche anno e poi mi ritrovavo solo in america


 Continuo a pensare che non la amavi abbastanza...


----------



## aristocat (17 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> capisco e rispetto il tuo giudizio...non mi tiro indietro difronte alle condanne, sono totalmente cosciente di essere in torto e non cerco alcuna giustificazione. sto solo esprimento una mia considerazione: se al mondo ci sono 3miliardi di coppie, in tutte c'è stato o ci sarà anche solo un tradimento...anche se troverai 1milione di coppie pienamente fedeli, e magari tu ne fai parte, numericamente si può continuare a parlare di totalità riguardo ai tradimenti
> 
> probabilmente me la sono cercata, magari incosciamente stupidamente...ma comunque un conto è chattare nei siti di singles oppure nelle chat a sfondo erotico, un conto e scambiare 2 chiacchiere ogni tanto per 2 anni con una pseudo amica che vive dall'altra parte del pianete...dico 2 anni, nei quali il massimo della perversione era dirsi "bellissima questa foto, buon natale, auguri, adoro gli usa, adoro l'italia, stammi bene"...poi dopo 2 anni in questa maniera basta una cavolata qualsiasi e senza che te ne rendi conto ti ritrovi dopo 3 mesi nel pieno di una storia virtuale che diventerà reale dopo altri 2 mesi...
> 
> ...


 Ma non era meglio per tutti e due chiarire bene sin dall'inizio che sarebbe stata una parentesi piacevole, con un inizio e una fine?  "Just a good time"? Quanti inutili struggimenti e ipocrisie vi sareste risparmiati, onestamente :singleeye:


----------



## aristocat (17 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pure marito e padre virtuale? Bene... avrei tante cose da dire, ma ne dico una sola, e mi trattengo: allora, un traditore secondo me è una persona che sta facendo male ad un'altra persona, ma è una roba fra adulti, e noi abbiamo le spalle larghe. Ma un uomo che gioca a fare il padre di un bambino... pur sapendo che per lui è solo un gioco, che non si sta davvero prendendo quell'impegno, è inqualificabile, dico inqualificabile per non cedere alla tentazione di dire quello che sto pensando davvero.


 verissimo


----------



## aristocat (17 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il rimpianto l'avrei avuto se non avessi vissuto le 2 settimane con lei...ora semmai c'è il rischio di entrare nella fase del rimorso ma spero non avvenga
> 
> comunque si, questo credo si possa tranquillamente inserire nell'elenco degli *amori impossibili*


 Caro Cheater,
per me esistono solo amori e "non amori". Il tuo non era "amore". Era qualcosa di rispettabilissimo ma che non è neanche la foto in negativo di un amore... direi.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Caro Cheater, secondo me volere è potere. Se la amavi "abbastanza" andavi a convivere con lei, separandoti da tua moglie e rimettendo in discussione tutto, anche il tuo posto di lavoro, per trovarne un altro là.
> Arredavi una casa insieme alla nuova donna, in base ai gusti tuoi e suoi. Creavate una dimensione tutta vostra.
> Non l'hai fatto, non ci hai creduto abbastanza sin dall'inizio... Ed è andata come doveva andare in questi casi.
> 
> ...


Mah secondo me quelle in america...ci ha ripensato e non l'"ha voluto"...sai era un uomo sposato con un'altra.
E magari si è detta mi faccio una bella avventuretta e poi amen chi s'è visto s'è visto.
Ma provo molta tristezza per il nostro utente, "costretto" ora a farsi andare bene la moglie...perchè non ha di meglio!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma non era meglio per tutti e due chiarire bene sin dall'inizio che sarebbe stata una parentesi piacevole, con un inizio e una fine?  "Just a good time"? Quanti inutili struggimenti e ipocrisie vi sareste risparmiati, onestamente :singleeye:


Ma non sappiamo come la pensa la signora americana no?
Magari lei gli aveva detto che non c'era futuro e che questa era una follia...
Ma lui era innamorato.
Un uomo innamorato non sente ragioni, finchè non smette di amare quella persona.

Ari...
Un conto è nutrire un progetto di ampio respiro e sognare un futuro assieme ponendo fin da oggi con i giusti sacrifici da ambo le parti, le giuste premesse...
Un conto è evadere da una vita reale e concreta che ci tiene ancorati in un posto eh?


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un uomo innamorato non sente ragioni, finchè non smette di amare quella persona.


Ma io non credo sia questione di amare o non amare, da quello che scrive Cheat si capisce che lui l'americana l'ha amatata davvero. Però doveva fare il grande salto e non se l'è sentita. Tutto qui. La strada adesso è aperta, molto probabilmente arriverà un'altra donna.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io non credo sia questione di amare o non amare, da quello che scrive Cheat si capisce che lui l'americana l'ha amatata davvero. Però doveva fare il grande salto e non se l'è sentita. Tutto qui. La strada adesso è aperta, molto probabilmente arriverà un'altra donna.


Io ho capito che non ha fatto il grande salto, perchè dall'altra parte non c'era lei ad accoglierlo a braccia aperte.
Tu sei mai riuscita a fare in modo che uno ti ami, almeno quanto tu amavi lui?
No.
E allora?


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho capito che non ha fatto il grande salto, perchè dall'altra parte non c'era lei ad accoglierlo a braccia aperte.
> Tu sei mai riuscita a fare in modo che uno ti ami, almeno quanto tu amavi lui?
> No.
> E allora?


Io sono stata amata anche di più. Ma il grande salto non l'avrei fatto comunque.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io sono stata amata anche di più. Ma il grande salto non l'avrei fatto comunque.


Ma perchè grande salto?
In fondo è un piccolo passo eh?
Verso la felicità...
Io invece sono stato molto poco amato...ma va ben così!


----------



## The Cheater (18 Dicembre 2011)

Perdonatemi ma alcune di voi a mio parere fanno le cose troppo facili: avete idea di quanto sia dura trasferirsi in America? Per avere il visto o trovi un lavoro di un certo livello e poi "provi a chiedere" cittadinanza oppure sposi una locale ma io non essendo divorziato non potrei oppure dovrei dichiarare il falso in usa...oppure ancora andare da turista e partecipare alla lotteria...

E poi la lingua, la parlo ma non perfettamente...il lavoro, bene che va trovo un posto da lava macchine che non mi fa ne campare ne mi porta alla cittadinanza...ritrovarsi solo, con la donna che si ama ok ma anche senza famiglia, senza amici, senza hobby e svaghi...e non dimentichiamo che lasciando mia moglie dovrei vivere gli anni di separazione visto che da noi non danno il divorzio immediato...udienze, tornare in Italia periodicamente...

Per un attimo dimentichiamo il lato sentimentale della vicenda....io ho anche una attività da portare avanti, dovrei chiudere tutto...

Io sarei stato disposto a tutto...ma avevo bisogno di tempo almeno per capire "come" fare...avvolte voi donne date tutto facile..."se c'è l'amore c'è tutto" ma sono caxxate...i soldi non fanno la felicita ma nemmeno il solo amore la fa...

L'americana ha chiuso con me quando ha capito che nella migliore delle ipotesi avrebbe dovuto pazientare ancora per avermi completamente...o almeno io credo...sul fatto di chi abbia amato più chi ritengo che lei abbia dato il duo massimo nella prima metá di questa storia e io nella seconda...

...e posso garantire che per nessuno dei due è mai stata una "storiella e niente più"...all'inizio c'era più incoscienza ma sopratutto una 33enne con figlio a carico è difficile che perda ancora tempo a giocare nel dire "ti amo vieni a vivere da me"...


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Perdonatemi ma alcune di voi a mio parere fanno le cose troppo facili: avete idea di quanto sia dura trasferirsi in America? Per avere il visto o trovi un lavoro di un certo livello e poi "provi a chiedere" cittadinanza oppure sposi una locale ma io non essendo divorziato non potrei oppure dovrei dichiarare il falso in usa...oppure ancora andare da turista e partecipare alla lotteria...
> 
> E poi la lingua, la parlo ma non perfettamente...il lavoro, bene che va trovo un posto da lava macchine che non mi fa ne campare ne mi porta alla cittadinanza...ritrovarsi solo, con la donna che si ama ok ma anche senza famiglia, senza amici, senza hobby e svaghi...e non dimentichiamo che lasciando mia moglie dovrei vivere gli anni di separazione visto che da noi non danno il divorzio immediato...udienze, tornare in Italia periodicamente...
> 
> ...


Cheat non ti arrabbiare dai . Sì è vero, ci sarebbero stati tanti ostacoli. Però non hai figli, lei avrebbe potuto aiutarti e poi, soprattutto, avresti potuto cominciare con la separazione e step by step.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè grande salto?
> In fondo è un piccolo passo eh?
> Verso la felicità...
> Io invece sono stato molto poco amato...ma va ben così!


Sono madre, PRIMA viene mia figlia, poi vengo io. Quando sarà adulta, forse, chissà.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sono madre, PRIMA viene mia figlia, poi vengo io. Quando sarà adulta, forse, chissà.


Ok...
Ma allora come deve fare un tuo pretendente?
Come deve essere?
Uno degli incredibili...


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma allora come deve fare un tuo pretendente?
> Come deve essere?
> *Uno degli incredibili*...


Di più . Conte mi stai cercando marito? Missione impossibile...


----------



## The Cheater (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cheat non ti arrabbiare dai . Sì è vero, ci sarebbero stati tanti ostacoli. Però non hai figli, lei avrebbe potuto aiutarti e poi, soprattutto, avresti potuto cominciare con la separazione e step by step.


avrei potuto tutto...non ho mai detto "non potevo assolutamente" e anzi ho spiegato come stavo per iniziare ad organizzare questa rivoluzione di vita...

ma in ogni caso non sono scelte che fai in 2 giorni, e sopratutto per un amore sbocciato pochi mesi prima qualche domanda ce la si pone...

poi ripeto, punti di vista...qualcuno più coraggioso dopo 2 mesi mollava tutta la propria vita e andava in america all'avventura...io già mi sento abbastanza folle ad aver iniziato a ragionare sul "come fare" e non perchè trovi folle trasferirsi, che anzi è il mio sogno, ma perchè trasferirsi senza nemmeno mezza certezza lo considero da chi non ha nulla da perdere...

...in america il visto massimo dura 3 mesi, dopo i quali o hai le credenziali per chiedere cittadinanza (matrimonio con locale o ingaggio lavorativo di una certa rilevanza) oppure vivi da clandestino...e se ti beccano ti rispediscono nel tuo paese con il divieto di rientro per 10 anni...per qualcuno saranno dettagli, per me sono fattori rilevanti...e sono solo alcuni dei mille dettagli di questa vicenda...


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...io già mi sento abbastanza folle ad aver iniziato a ragionare sul "come fare" e non perchè trovi folle trasferirsi, *che anzi è il mio sogno*, ma perchè trasferirsi senza nemmeno mezza certezza lo considero da chi non ha nulla da perdere...
> 
> ...in america il visto massimo dura 3 mesi, dopo i quali o hai le credenziali per chiedere cittadinanza (matrimonio con locale o ingaggio lavorativo di una certa rilevanza) oppure vivi da clandestino...e se ti beccano ti rispediscono nel tuo paese con il divieto di rientro per 10 anni...per qualcuno saranno dettagli, per me sono fattori rilevanti...e sono solo alcuni dei mille dettagli di questa vicenda...


Lo so lo so lo so. Scusa ma il trasferimento negli USA era il tuo sogno anche prima di conoscere la fanciulla?


----------



## The Cheater (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lo so lo so lo so. Scusa ma il trasferimento negli USA era il tuo sogno anche prima di conoscere la fanciulla?


behh diciamo che mi ha sempre affascinato questa eventualità, ma tra il dire e il fare...diciamo anche che se mi proponessero qualcosa di importante in generale all'estero non esiterei...non sono uno che fatica a lasciare l'italia, ma un conto è un progetto ben preciso di breve, media o lunga durata o anche perenne, e un altro conto è lasciare tutto senza avere prospettive, ma solo una donna disposta ad ospitarmi...

tengo sempre a precisare che quando scrivo queste cose scindo totalmente l'aspetto sentimentale da quello pratico...non voglio apparire come un freddo calcolatore, se parliamo di sentimenti è una cosa ma se parliamo di aspetti logistici e pratici metto da parte tutto il resto


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> behh diciamo che mi ha sempre affascinato questa eventualità, ma tra il dire e il fare...diciamo anche che se mi proponessero qualcosa di importante in generale all'estero non esiterei...non sono uno che fatica a lasciare l'italia, ma un conto è un progetto ben preciso di breve, media o lunga durata o anche perenne, e un altro conto è lasciare tutto senza avere prospettive, ma solo una donna disposta ad ospitarmi...
> 
> tengo sempre a precisare che quando scrivo queste cose scindo totalmente l'aspetto sentimentale da quello pratico...non voglio apparire come un freddo calcolatore, se parliamo di sentimenti è una cosa ma se parliamo di aspetti logistici e pratici metto da parte tutto il resto


Te lo chiedevo perchè avrei dovuto trasferirmi anch'io, non negli USA però. E in effetti per amore, solo per amore, non l'avrei fatto. Ma io ho una figlia, dovevo calcolare il rischio anche per lei. Tua moglie sa di questo tuo desiderio? Lo condivide?


----------



## The Cheater (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Te lo chiedevo perchè avrei dovuto trasferirmi anch'io, non negli USA però. E in effetti per amore, solo per amore, non l'avrei fatto. Ma io ho una figlia, dovevo calcolare il rischio anche per lei. Tua moglie sa di questo tuo desiderio? Lo condivide?


Non credo accetterebbe facilmente l'idea di trasferirci

Di fronte ad una necessita lo farebbe ma ne soffrirebbe...di fronte ad una opportunità o una possibile scelta tituberebbe non poco...io mi trasferirei domani ovunque, ma almeno un lavoro pronto lo vorrei...così al buio non lascerei quello che ho


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non credo accetterebbe facilmente l'idea di trasferirci
> 
> Di fronte ad una necessita lo farebbe ma ne soffrirebbe...di fronte ad una opportunità o una possibile scelta tituberebbe non poco...io mi trasferirei domani ovunque, ma almeno un lavoro pronto lo vorrei...così al buio non lascerei quello che ho


Non credo significa che non ne avete mai parlato seriamente? Beh questo può essere una sorta di prologo al tradimento. Tu hai un'aspettativa, che tua moglie non condivide, l'aspettativa viene frustrata e guarda caso ti si presenta l'occasione giusta. Comunque se c'è questo da sfondo alla tua storia con l'americana fai bene a ripensarci.


----------



## The Cheater (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non credo significa che non ne avete mai parlato seriamente? Beh questo può essere una sorta di prologo al tradimento. Tu hai un'aspettativa, che tua moglie non condivide, l'aspettativa viene frustrata e guarda caso ti si presenta l'occasione giusta. Comunque se c'è questo da sfondo alla tua storia con l'americana fai bene a ripensarci.


no, ne abbiamo anche parlato...non c'era nessun prologo, semplicemente capita che determinate difficoltà ti trovino spiazzato e allora rischi di reagire in maniera sbagliata...ci sono altre ragioni che mi hanno "aiutato" a commettere questo errore, ma non certo questo...


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no, ne abbiamo anche parlato...non c'era nessun prologo, semplicemente capita che determinate difficoltà ti trovino spiazzato e allora rischi di reagire in maniera sbagliata...ci sono altre ragioni che mi hanno "aiutato" a commettere questo errore, ma non certo questo...


Beh comunque non sottovalutare anche il peso di questo. Alla lunga i sacrifici delle proprie aspettative chiedono il conto.


----------

